#ubuntu-rs 2011-08-29
<Nemaanjaa> Potrebna mi je mala pomoc oko slanja poruka iz terminala, bilo besplatnih ili pak povezivanje sa 064 brojem, ima li ko kakva iskustva u vezi toga.
<nekotreci> treba mi pomoc  u vezi extraktovanja arhiva, da li se neko razume
<nekotreci> a jebote ovde niko nikad da se javio
<nekotreci> javi*
<nekotreci> o jebem vam svima mater
<nekotreci> CRKLI BRE SRECE NE IMALI
<nemysis> au bre nekotreci Å¡ta je sa tobom jesi li ti Å¡ta pio
<nekotreci> jesam spid sam pio
<nekotreci> i nerviram se
<nekotreci> razbijam ovde
<nekotreci> lampp ne mogu da instaliram
<nekotreci> kaze nema takvog fajla
<nekotreci> kad ukucam kod za instalaciju
<nekotreci> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<nekotreci> dajj pa pomozi
<nekotreci> samo mi reci
<nekotreci> kad te molim
<nemysis> ja nemam ubuntu bre
<nekotreci> pa sto si ovde
<nekotreci> o jebem vam majku u picku
<nekotreci> marko
<nekotreci> ili
<nekotreci> opetnaistomesto
<marko-v> reci
<nekotreci> jel znate kako da instaliram xampp
<nekotreci> zapravo, imam jedan problem
<marko-v> Nisam na Ubuntu-u. Jel ga ima u software centru?
<nekotreci> dobra ideja, idem da pogledam
<nemysis> ja imam nekotreci treći samo FreeBSD
#ubuntu-rs 2011-08-30
<gema_> treba mi pomoc oko instalacije
<gema_> i treba da instaliram na laptopu
<gema_> stavio sam ubuntu na USB drive
<gema_> podesio sam u biosu da je USB prvi boot drive
<gema_> i pojavio mi je onaj prozor : 1 try with out ins...
<gema_> 2instal ubuntu
<gema_> 3 check disk erors
<gema_> i isao sam instal
<gema_> i crn ekran stoji vec 5-6 minuta
<gema_> na laptopu je windows 7 64 bita
<gema_> i skino sam 64-bit Ubuntu
<gema_> ne znam u cemu je stvar
<gema_> ako neko zna
<gema_> molio bih za pomoc
<alibaba-> 64 bitni sistem treba da radi dobro
<alibaba-> tako da do toga nije
<alibaba-> jedino da ponovo probas da stavis na USB mooozda nesto  nije kako treba a sa druge strane nisi ni jedini koliko cujem da se ovo desilo
<gema_> da nije mozda do verzije ubuntua
<alibaba-> valjda voli tako da nekad zabode :-)  koja verzija
<gema_> skinuo sam 11.04
<alibaba-> ja sam je malo pre stavio na virtual i radi
<gema_> tj zadnju koja ima
<alibaba-> jbg, probaj ponovo sta da ti kazem
<alibaba-> koliko puta si probao
<gema_> sad cu da probam treci put
<gema_> ili da narezem na cd , mozda je tako sigurnije?
<alibaba-> probaj
<alibaba-> ako ovako nece jedino ti to preostaje
<alibaba-> samo rezi sa najmanjom brzinom
<gema_> ok
<gema_> nzm da nije do laptopa da nece da podrzi nesto
<gema_> imam i5 procesor
<gema_> 4 gb ddr3
<gema_> i ati 5470 1gb
<alibaba-> e za ati zaistaneam pojma kako se ponasa Ubuntu
<alibaba-> ali trebalo bi da radi to, koriste ljudi ati na Linux-u
<Kostic> Dobro veče
<Kostic> Kod koga da uzmem web hosting?
<Kostic> Mislim, ko je bolji?
<promis> gema_: da li ti je ispravan .iso?
<gema_> skinuo sam direktno sa unbuntu sajta
<gema_> sad sam iso kupio dvd
<gema_> pa cu da narazem
<gema_> pa da probam
<Kostic> može da se desi da je bio loš download loš
<Kostic> proveri md5 cheksum
<Kostic> .iso-
<gema_> sad sam stavio da reze na 4x
<gema_> pa cu da vidim kad zavrsi
<gema_> rezem preko ashampoo 9
<gema_> evo sad sam pokrenuo sa diska i pokrenulo je ubuntu
<gema_> sad cu da instaliram
<alibaba-> srecno :-)
<gema_> sta da stavim za mount point
<alibaba-> kako ti to instaliras uopste
<alibaba-> ti si u win 7 i odatle instaliras
<gema_> pa sad sam obrisao particiju gde je bio w7
<gema_> i kreirao novu
<gema_> i stavio ka primary
<gema_> i ima pise mount point sta tu da stavim
<alibaba-> pa treba ti particija za root za home i za swap
<alibaba-> root je  /
<alibaba-> to je sistemska particija
<gema_> cek tri particije?
<alibaba-> bilo bi dobro
<alibaba-> kako si napravio particije
<gema_> [a sad pravim
<gema_> na ono add
<gema_> ova gde je root ima 76544 MB
<gema_> sto bi bilo 70 GB
<gema_> imam 320 GB
<gema_> ukupno
<alibaba-> i to sve mozs da koristis
<alibaba-> jel tako
<gema_> kako da podelim ove ostale
<gema_> da
<alibaba-> pa napravi particiju od 20GB
<alibaba-> to neka bude /
<alibaba-> to je root
<gema_> ok
<alibaba-> swap stavi 1gb
<alibaba-> i /home koliko hoce
<alibaba-> hoces
<gema_> pa home sve ostalo
<alibaba-> pa mozes i tako
<gema_> a ono sto pise begining i end
<gema_> sta gde da cekiram
<gema_> i da samo root bude primary
<gema_> a ostale logical?
<alibaba-> mozes tako
<gema_> pa kazi kako treba
<gema_> meni je sve jedno
<alibaba-> ja bi za home stavio 50gb
<alibaba-> a ostalo bi ostavio za podatke da nema veze sa home
<gema_> a ovo za swap
<alibaba-> jer u home su samo podesavanja programa
<gema_> jel u swap stavim ono use as swap area?
<alibaba-> a swap je zamena za memoriju i neoj vise od 1gb
<gema_> ok
<alibaba-> ja ga recimo i ne koristim
<gema_> stavio sam tacno
<gema_> 1 gb
<alibaba-> ok
<gema_> i to da stavim logical ili primary?
<promis> sve jedno je
<gema_> stavio sam i 50gb za home
<gema_> i sad ovo ostalo da stavim za koji mount point
<alibaba-> to mozes i kasnije
<alibaba-> samo je formatiraj
<gema_> kao kako?
<gema_> ntfs
<gema_> ili sto pise Ext4...
<alibaba-> da li ces koristiti uporedo i windows na tom lap topu
<alibaba-> ?
<gema_> ne
<gema_> samo linux
<alibaba-> da li ces obrisati Ubuntu posle nekog vremena i staviti win
<alibaba-> ako ne onda ext4
<gema_> u to nisam siguran
<Anpu> kakve veze ima da li planira da stavi win kasnije sa ext4?
<alibaba-> pa ako stavi podatke na ext4 kasnije win to nece da vidi
<alibaba-> zar ne?
<alibaba-> ili windows vidi ext4
<Anpu> pa win ionako ne vidi sta god da stavis, jedino da se mucis preko kojekakvih programa
<gema_> pa jel cu ja moci da podatke prebacim na externi HDD pa da formatiram hard
<gema_> ??
<alibaba-> da
<alibaba-> ako stavis ext4 moraces
<gema_> onda cu da stavim ext4
<alibaba-> ok
<gema_> i sad instaliram na root
<alibaba-> kako win nevidi sta god da stavi vidi ntfs majku mu
<gema_> ?
<alibaba-> oznacis tu particiju od 20gb sa /
<alibaba-> to je taj mount point
<alibaba-> swap je swap
<gema_> ok
<alibaba-> a home je 50GB /home
<gema_> i sad instal
<gema_> ok
<alibaba-> tako je
<gema_> sad mi kaze
<gema_> za onu particiju sto nisam stavio mount point
<gema_> kaze necu moci uopste da je koristim ako sad ne stavim
<gema_> zato , koji da stavim
<gema_> recimo da cu tu da koristim za filmove, muzike, i neke fajlove
<alibaba-> pa mislim da moze ako nestavis nista
<Anpu> alibaba-: naravno da win prepoznaje svoje fajl sisteme, ali nijednu linuksovu po defaultu ne prepoznaje, koju god da stavis
<gema_> pusti sad windows
<Anpu> gema_: stavi /home
<gema_> ok
<alibaba-> pa zato sam mu i rekao tako kao sam mu rekao
<gema_> al vec ima home
<gema_> jel moze da ima dve home?
<alibaba-> a sta ti nudi, ja nisam ubuntu staljao 4god
<alibaba-> nemoze
<Anpu> dakle, jedna je / (zamisli da je to windows folder, sistemski) i druga je /home za tvoje fajlove, podesavanja itd
<alibaba-> upisi podaci bilo sta
<gema_> boot, home, tmp, usr, var, srv, opt, usr/local
<alibaba-> mozes upisati bilo sta
<alibaba-> podaci recimo
<alibaba-> ?
<gema_> pa da stavim ovo usr , predpostavljam da je skracenica od user,
<alibaba-> ne
<Anpu> .. gde da upise? intalacija pita za mount point
<alibaba-> to ti je sve u root
<Ddpbf> uf
<promis> nemoraš ništa da staviš
<Ddpbf> само метни /
<Ddpbf> шта ће ти толике партиције
<gema_> tu vec imam
<Ddpbf> не правиш намјенски сервер
<Ddpbf> па она ти је само и довољна
<Anpu> napravi dve, jedna je / i druga /home
<gema_> nista onda cu da obrisem ove dve, i da stavim jednu /home od 300 gb
<promis> usr nije skraćenica od user :P
<Anpu> i to ce ti biti sasvim dovoljno
<Ddpbf> аман јебо вас виндоуз
<alibaba-> home od 200gb...aj dobro
<alibaba-> 300
<promis> nemoj sve u home
<Ddpbf> толико вам је :C и :D у глави
<promis> ostavi bar nešto sa strane
<Anpu> gema_: moras imati jednu /
<alibaba-> pa tako sam mu i rekao
<alibaba-> pa ima
<alibaba-> ima i home i jednu za podatke
<alibaba-> i nevidim sta ga bunimo sada
<Anpu> nema, citaj nameru: onda cu da obrisem ove dve, i da stavim jednu /home od 300 gb
<nemysis> mv smopuǃM >> /dev/null
<gema_> pa sta da stavim u tu za podatke
<promis> ostavi prazno
<gema_> kad ostavim prazno
<alibaba-> kaze da nemoze
<gema_> kaze ako ne stavim nesto
<promis> to je samo upozorenje
<gema_> da necu moci da je koristim
<alibaba-> moci ces
<Anpu> a zasto da ostavi prazno?
<promis> to znači da neće biti automatski zakačena
<alibaba-> :-)
<promis> pa nek stavi onda /podaci
<promis> da ne bi morao to da radi ionako posle
<alibaba-> gema_ samo pici
<gema_> mogu da stavim samo ponudjeno
<promis> postoji i custom
<promis> upisuje se ručno
<alibaba-> nemoj da stavljas usr ili tako nesto
<alibaba-> tmp i ostalo
<promis> nemoj ništa što ti nudi
<promis> moraš sam da upišeš
<gema_> ok
<gema_> znaci da ne stavljam nista
<promis> i upiši /podaci
<promis> p aima bre opcija kao nešto other
<gema_> pa to trenutno ne mogu
<alibaba-> samo pEglaj bre
<alibaba-> nemoj da te gluposti bune
<alibaba-> ili ostavi prazno i pici dalje ili upisi /podaci i pici dalje
<promis> Ma da, asd sam video, samo upiši
<alibaba-> jesi uspeo
<gema_> ne moze da se upise
<gema_> ostavicu prazno
<gema_> pa cu da vidim posle
<promis> dobro
<alibaba-> to je lako posle da naznacis
<gema_> e a za time zone
<gema_> ili ovo where are you
<gema_> ne mogu da nadjem kragujevac
<gema_> jel ne smeta ako stavim bg
<alibaba-> bg stavi
<gema_> posto cu ionako od oktobra da zivim u bg
<alibaba-> to ti je vremenska zona
<alibaba-> ako je u KG 23:20 i u bg-u je toliko
<gema_> a jel moze on sam da detektuje wireless
<gema_> ili moram ja neka podesavanja da radim?
<alibaba-> ja nemam wireless ali mislim da treba
<alibaba-> koji imas wireless
<alibaba-> onaj telenor
<gema_> ma ja imam kablovski net
<gema_> nego imam W-ruter
<gema_> u kuci
<gema_> pa zbog toga
<alibaba-> mora da radi internet samo ne znam tacno kako se podesava jer ga ne koristim
<gema_> ok
<alibaba-> ali resice se nebrini
<promis> ako ti je wifi kartica podržana sam će ga videti i prijaviti da ga vidi
<promis> samo ćeš da ukucaš šifru ako je imaš
<gema_> konektovo se sam na wireless
<alibaba-> imas net, odlicno
<gema_> sad sam pokrenuo update
<gema_> ujedno ovo mi je drugi put u zivotu da vidim linux xD
<alibaba-> samo polako i nesrljaj
<alibaba-> sto ne znas pitaj
<gema_> e sad kad udjem u home
<gema_> ima sa strane 247 gb filesystem
<gema_> i kad kliknem na to
<gema_> u veliko prozru pise lost+founf
<gema_> sta sad sa tim
<gema_> to je ona particija za koju nisam napisao nista
<alibaba-> tako je
<alibaba-> to sto ti stoji to tako bude
<gema_> a kako bih ja sad mogo da prebacim nesto u nju
<promis> iskopiraj
<promis> copy/paste
<promis> drag&drop
<gema_> to znam
<gema_> nego da me nece jebe nesto
<gema_> tipa da ne mogu da koristim i to
<alibaba-> cekaj bre
<promis> idi desni klik i probaj da napraviš novi folder
<alibaba-> nije montirana ta particija
<gema_> na desni klik ima Unmount
<gema_> i ono open u vise verzija
<gema_> kad kliknem desni unutar foldera
<gema_> ne moze da se kreira folder
<gema_> stoji kao opcija
<gema_> al je iskljucena
<alibaba-> ajde otvori terminal
<promis> aj preživi prvo updejt pa ćemo posle da vidimo šta se stim dešava
<alibaba-> jel Ubuntu to autoatski mountuje jel promis
<promis> mora da se klikne na nju u nautilusu
<gema_> sad citam uputsvto tamo neko
<gema_> i kaze da sav preostali prostor kad se napravi swap i root , bude home
<promis> i onda on montira automatski u /media
<alibaba-> aha
<alibaba-> pa to je primer samo nije to dobro bre
<alibaba-> veruj mi
<promis> pa može i tako
<promis> nema pravila
<alibaba-> ali de bre da stavi 300 gb home
<promis> ja sam stavio kod mene 100gb
<alibaba-> i ja sam kod mene ali imam ukupno 4TB
<promis> i imam još 2 particije pored
<alibaba-> on ima 320 gb
<promis> ja isto imama 320gb
<gema_> ja sad ne mogu nista da radim sa ovih 247 gb
<gema_> kako to da omogucim?
<promis> neka za sada tako
<alibaba-> moci ces
<promis> završi updejt
<alibaba-> sad najbolje da nemozes samo pollako
<gema_> evo sad restartuje posle updatea
<gema_> zavrsio up,
<gema_> sta dalje sad?
<promis> pa Å¡ta te zanima?
<alibaba-> slobodno pitaj
<gema_> pa eto trenutno oko ove particije
<promis> jel si nekad koristio terminal?
<gema_> ne
<promis> koliko na kraju imaš particija?
<promis> jel sada koristiš unity okruženje?
<gema_> pa ima root , swap, home
<gema_> i ta sto joj ne mogu nist
<gema_> mislim da je na 11.04 unity
<gema_> koliko sam citao
<promis> dobro
<promis> otovri nautilus
<gema_> kako to izgleda
<gema_> msm sta je
<promis> to je fajl menađžer
<promis> kao explorer
<gema_> to je ovde home foleder
<gema_> pa ima sa strane
<alibaba-> jeste
<promis> da
<alibaba-> onda si otvorio
<gema_> jesam
<gema_> sta dalje?
<promis> i sad pritisni sa strane na tu particiju 247
<gema_> ok, dalje
<promis> jel se pojavili mali trouglići pored tog imena?
<gema_> ima onaj znak kao za eject
<promis> to
<promis> dobro
<gema_> trouglic i crtica
<promis> da dobro
<promis> i probaj sad da napraviš novi folder
<gema_> proba sam i ne moze
<promis> dobro
<promis> sad otvori terminal: ctrl+alt+T
<gema_> ok
<gema_> sta da kucam
<promis> kucaj prvo: df -h
<promis> i vidi koja je oznaka za tu particiju
<promis> prva kolona
<promis> u stvari iskopiraj nam ceo red gde je ona
<Ddpbf> paste.ubuntu.com
<Ddpbf> користите то
<Ddpbf> за исписе из трминала
<promis> okej, ovo je samo jedan red, može ovde
<gema_> ,/dev/sda6
<gema_> bez ovog zareza
<gema_> da bih mogao da ukucam
<gema_> to je oznka iz prve kolone
<promis> dobro
<promis> sad iskucaj: mount
<promis> i iskopiraj nam red vezan za tu particiju
<gema_> u cek sad
<gema_> da vidim kako cu
<promis> to je poslednji red
<gema_> posto sam ovde ukljucen na PC
<promis> pa copy/paste iz terminala
<gema_> ima neki brojevi
<promis> pa konektuj se ubuntu
<gema_> pa pise type ext4 (rw, nosuid, nodev, uhelper=udisks)
<promis> okej to je dobro
<gema_> sta dalje
<promis> daj sad ispis od komande: ls -l /media
<gema_> total 4
<promis> samo red koji je vezan za particiju
<gema_> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2011-08-37 01:19 i neki silni brojevi
<gema_> to jedino pise
<promis> da da
<promis> okej
<promis> vidiš kod tebe se razlikuju dozvole nego kod mene
<promis> i tu je problem
<promis> nemaš dozvolu da upisuješ
<gema_> a kako to da resim
<promis> pa aj da probamo da je montiramo ručno
<promis> prvo je Ejectuj
<gema_> ok
<gema_> sad
<alibaba-> cek ona je u /media
<alibaba-> chmod 777 /media/naziv
<alibaba-> to u terminal kao root
<alibaba-> kucaj sudo su
<alibaba-> onda passwd
<promis> može, ali to je privremeno
<gema_> cek bre polako
<alibaba-> nek stavi u fstab bre
<gema_> ja sam je vec ejectovao
<promis> ako si
<gema_> i sta sd
<promis> alibaba-: idemo ka tome
<promis> saćemo da je stavimo u fstab da se sama montira pri podizanju sistema
<Githzerai> kojem je geniju palo na pamet da rokne  chmod 777 /media/* ????
<promis> to bar piše
<Ddpbf> ерррр
<Ddpbf> 777 је несигурно
<alibaba-> zasto
<Ddpbf> али да запамтите
<Githzerai> ajd štoje nesigurno, nego će još i podatke da sredi
<Ddpbf> 7 су за фајлове
<Ddpbf> а 6 за фасцикле
<Ddpbf> 666
<gema_> sta sad da pisem u terminalu?
<Ddpbf> мислим да си на то мислио
<Ddpbf> немој ово што ти је он рекао никако
<promis> gema_: saću da ti sastavim
<gema_> ok
<Ddpbf> 648 или 659
<Ddpbf> drwxr-xr-x
<Githzerai> Ma što uopšte dirate dozvole za tu fasciklu bre?????
<Githzerai> ona se automatski generiše svaki put na pokretanju sistema
<Githzerai> gema_: koji je tip particije u pitanju?
<gema_> problem je sto su mi rekli da nista ne stavljam kao mount point i sad ne mogu da koristim tih 247 gb
<promis> ext4
<alibaba-> nemoze da pise covek
<alibaba-> gema_ to nema veze
<Githzerai> gema_: daj izlaz od  naredbe groups
<promis> samo nisi imao sreće
<gema_> inace je ext4 ko sto rece promis
<gema_> milos adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<gema_> to je izlaz od groups
<Githzerai> ok
<Githzerai> df -h ako može, i stai izlaz na paste.ubuntu.com zbog formatiranja
<Githzerai> uzgred 11.04, ako sam shvatio?
<promis> jeste
<Githzerai> morao bi onda Nautilus automatski da je otvori ako je lepo formatirana
<promis> znam
<Githzerai> ali da vidimo izlaz
<Githzerai> možda mu PolKit ne da bez lozinke, ali nije video da mu je tražio
<gema_> on je maountuje
<gema_> unutar foldera ima folder lost+found
<gema_> i ima plus na ikonici
<gema_> a ja ne mogu da napravim ni jedan drugi folder
<gema_> a ni u ovaj ne moogu da udjem
<Githzerai> jel može izlaz od df -h?
<promis> ali pre toga je montiraj
<promis> klikni na nju u nautilusu
<gema_> cek samo trenutak
<promis> na kraju će ipsasti da je instaler stvarno bacio kletvu ;)
<gema_> paste.ubuntu.com/678349/
<gema_> etp od df -h
<gema_> a sta sad kad kliknem na nju
<Githzerai> idi u terminal
<Githzerai> kucaj redom
<promis> jel si ti enkriptovao home folder?
<Githzerai> cd media/f57872ae-5838-41b3-8230-24c86ed5d9bd
<Githzerai> mkdir novi
<Githzerai> i daj Å¡ta je kazao
<Githzerai> promis: jeste enkripcija, al to nije problem
<gema_> jesam
<promis> nisam ni mislio, nego me zbunio čudan red
<promis> ne viđam ga često
<gema_> cd media/f57872ae-5838-41b3-8230-24c86ed5d9bd
<gema_> cek samo da prekopiram na laptop
<gema-> ovo mi izbaci bash: cd: media/f57872ae-5838-41b3-8230-24c86ed5d9bd: No such file or directory
<Githzerai> izvini, sa kosom crtom
<Githzerai> cd  /media/f57872ae-5838-41b3-8230-24c86ed5d9bd
<gema_> ok
<Githzerai> i sad
<Githzerai> mkdir novi
<gema-> cd media/f57872ae-5838-41b3-8230-24c86ed5d9bd
<gema-> izbaci isto ovo
<alibaba-> cd /media/
<gema-> samo bey cd
<Githzerai> gema-: sa kosom crtom
<alibaba-> fali ti /
<Githzerai> cd /media/f57872ae-5838-41b3-8230-24c86ed5d9bd
<alibaba-> kopiraj nemoj da prepisujes
<promis> nije čovek za kompom
<gema-> kad stavim sa kosom /media/f57872ae-5838-41b3-8230-24c86ed5d9bd$
<gema-> dobijem ovo
<gema-> sta dalje da kucam
<Githzerai> mkdir novi
<promis> ako si ušao u folder kucaj: mkdir novo
<gema-> mkdir: cannot create directory `novi': Permission denied
<gema-> to mi iybaci
<Githzerai> ok, dakle nema dozvola
<Githzerai> sec da ti dam naredbu
<promis> kažem, nije čovek za mapinom
<gema_> kazi mi samo je poLikit-L
<Githzerai> 1 jedinica
<Githzerai> polkit je slovima 1 je jedinica
<gema_> znaci polkit-1
<Githzerai> da
<gema_> ok
<gema_> a ovo posle -A je 10?
<Githzerai> da
<Githzerai> koji li mu je to bangavi font :S
<gema-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/678366/
<Githzerai> nema potrebe, usporava sistem, a ima jednostavnjih načina zaštite
<gema-> i koliko particija da napravim
<Githzerai> osim ako ne radiš za BIA
<gema-> ma de radim
<gema-> tek sam fax upisao
<Githzerai>  / swap i /home
<gema-> ok
<Githzerai> sec
<gema-> za root 20 gb, swap 1gb i ostalo za home
<Githzerai> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/uputstvo-za-instalaciju/
<gema-> ??
<Githzerai> ovde imaš lepo uputstvo za instalaciju
<Githzerai> samo ga isprati
<gema-> ok
<gema-> ok
<gema-> sad cu da krenem
<Githzerai> ja odo gledam Stra Trek
<Githzerai> bbl
<promis> znači ipak enkripcija
<promis> :P
<Githzerai> bah ovu sam gledao 11000 puta
<Githzerai> nego, igra li ko FreeDroid i FreeDroidRPG?
<gema_> sta je to?
<Githzerai> gema_: verovali ili ne : Igrica :)
<gema_> ma znam da je igrica
<Githzerai> Roll Play Game sa Tuxom u glavnoj ulozi
<gema_> nego gameplay pitam
<promis> Githzerai: ponavljanje je majka nauke
<gema_> ja igram vise fps
<Githzerai> promis: vezano za?
<gema_> tipa cod4
<promis> seriju
<Githzerai> promis: ma kad znaš svaki milisekund epizode onda si već teolog a na fan
<promis> kuul
<Githzerai> OK treba mi predlog za igricu?
<Githzerai> nešto normalno
<gema_> evo, call of duty 4 MW
<gema_> mada je malo poveca
<gema_> treba ti posle i patchevi da skines
<gema_> nadjes server i cepaj
<Githzerai> rekoh nešto normalno :) naše bre, slobodno...
<gema_> pa ovo je slobodno na torrentu xD
<gema_> a nase nesto
<gema_> pa nemam pojma
<gema_> nisam upucen
<promis> imaš ježeve
<promis> ne znam Å¡ta te zanima
<Githzerai> gema_: piratarija nam je mrska i na projektima u okviru zajednice je nedoszvoljeno pominjanje nelegalnog umožavanja softvera. Nov si pa eto prijateljske napomene ;)
<Githzerai> promis: hedgewars?
<promis> da
<Githzerai> hm, nije loše, al treba nešto za spavanje...
<gema_> ok, hvala na savetu
<Githzerai> možda bolje u tom stilu da bacim partiju Scorched3D
<gema_> imas na google angry birds
<gema_> mnogo zarazno
<promis> ili zerobalistics
<gema_> a dobro
<gema_> a nije piraterija
<Githzerai> mahm iskreno, to je za decu i domaćice :)
<promis> zero ti je freeware
<Githzerai> ok, videću na šta liči
<Githzerai> doduše, ortak mi se toliko zarazio ADOM-om da je rešio i GUI da mu pravi... :)
<Githzerai> Imamo li Å¡ta u kategoriji Tower Defence igara?
<Githzerai> DAAA bre mechtower
<Githzerai> taman da se lepo iznerviram pred spavanje :)
<Githzerai> ma zar je moguće:
<Githzerai> greška: greška pri upisu u fajl „/var/cache/pacman/pkg/mechtower-1.0.1-2-any.pkg.tar.xz.part“: No space left on device
<promis> imaš i ZAZ
<Githzerai> dotle došlo majku mu
<gema_> e da vas pitam ovako
<gema_> koje app mi preporucujete da skinem
<Githzerai> Zaz mi nije baš najsimpatičniji, mada mi se generalno dopada taj tip igara
<gema_> za ubuntu
<Githzerai> gema_: Å¡ta ti treba
<gema_> pa prvo me interesuje zbog codeca za filmove
<gema_> jer bih pustao sa laptopa 1080p filmove preko hdmi kabla na LED tv
<Githzerai> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restriced-extras
<Githzerai> koja je grafa?
<gema_> ati 5470 1gb
<gema_> laptop mi je zver od kompa
<gema_> tera sve
<Githzerai> ok,
<Githzerai> trebaće ti nešto što može da reprodukuje 1080p
<Githzerai> možeš SMplayer ili VLC po izboru
<gema_> ok
<gema_> znaci slicni programi kao za W
<Githzerai> zadnja dva nisu slični nego isti :)
<Githzerai> šta ti još treba?
<gema_> cek da vidim
<gema_> wamp ili xamp
<gema_> nesto od ta dva
<gema_> da mogu da podignem joomlu
<gema_> ili moze direkt
<Githzerai> WAMP na Linuksu ?
<gema_> preko neceg drugog
<gema_> pa to sam koristio na w7
<Githzerai> Windows Apache PHP Mysql na Linuksu ? ;)
<gema_> ovo mi je drugi put da vidim linux
<Githzerai> Imaš LAMP
<gema_> ok
<gema_> to mi kazi
<Githzerai> sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<gema_> nisam nesto upucen za linux
<Githzerai> imaš i XAMPP, ali je vako lakše
<Githzerai> za podešavanje imaš tema na forumu
<gema_> kaze mi sudo: taskse: command not fpund
<gema_> tasksel*
<gema_> found
<Githzerai> sudo apt-get install tasksel
<Githzerai> sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<gema_> sad oce
<gema_> jel sadrzi ubuntu u sebi neki player sa muziku i to?
<promis> ima
<promis> valjda banshee
<Githzerai> gema_: šta si imnače koristio?
<gema_> aim
<gema_> aimp*
<Githzerai> beše liči na winamp?
<gema_> a za filmove media player classic , posto sam nadje prevod
<gema_> slicno
<gema_> mada moze i winamp ako ima za Lin
<Githzerai> sudo apt-get install audacious smplayer
<Githzerai> ili umesto smplayera vlc, mislim da i on ima automatsko preuzimanje titlova
<gema_> stavio sam vlc
<gema_> a jel podrzava linux programe tipa corel , photoshop
<Githzerai> ok, probaj audacious, samo stavi klasičan winamp skin ako hoćeš da liči
<Githzerai> kratko: ne
<Githzerai> ali imaš zamene
<Githzerai> za neke stvari su odlične, mada mnogi kukaju što nema Fotošopa
<promis> za isti zadatak
<Githzerai> (od koga ne umeju ni 3% iskoriste)
<promis> ja ne kukam
<Githzerai> Gimp za rastersku i Inkscape za vektorsku grafiku
<Githzerai> promis: rekoh mnogi :)
<Githzerai> ne svi
<promis> znam
<promis> ovi Å¡ljakeri
<promis> gema_: ako nisi Å¡ljaker
<promis> biće sve u redu
<gema_> meni trebaju funkcije da nesto isecem,prilepim, osencim, promenim boju
<gema_> i tako to
<gema_> u sustini PS mi ne treba
<gema_> vise corel suit
<promis> kao i mnogima
<gema_> on ima sve sto mi treba
<Githzerai> za to ti je dovoljan i mypaint ili tuxpaint
<gema_> ma videcu , dok ne nadjem nesto
#ubuntu-rs 2011-08-31
<gema_> radicu na PC sta mi treba
<promis> kao Å¡to rekoh, ako nisi Å¡ljaker, gimp i inkscape su dovoljni
<Githzerai> promis: jesi probao Kritu ikako?
<promis> mmm ne
<promis> ima K u imenu ;)
<Githzerai> E jbg, mnogi je hvale, a ja nisam grafičar da sam procenim, pa reko a pitam tebe
<gema_> a cemu sluzi ubuntu one
<Githzerai> Ukratko: lični skladišni prostor na netu, čini mi se 5GB
<promis> aha 5gb
<promis> ja zadovoljan
<Githzerai> Uz to muzička prodavnica i server za sinhronizaciju
<promis> evo čitam Features za Kritu
<promis> dobro zvuči
<Githzerai> Stvar je Å¡to ona radi i rastere i vektore
<promis> da vidim
<Githzerai> Mada se treba malo navići na interfejs
<promis> i na višak debova ;)
<Githzerai> recimo, Gimp mi je daleko lakši za uobičajen rad, ali više ne koristim Inkscape
<promis> ja slabo crtam i slikam
<promis> više obrađujem foto
<promis> mada sam malo pre slikao neke efekte u gimpu
<gema_> e
<gema_> kako da sklonim
<promis> ali eto posle ko zna koliko sam uključio tablu
<gema_> ovo da mi svaki put trazi sifru kad instaliram nesto
<promis> pa tako je to
<Githzerai> gema_: nikako
<promis> to je normlano
<gema_> ok
<Githzerai> to treba tako :)
<gema_> pa samo ja koristim laptop, i malo nervira da stalnu kucam jedno te isto
<promis> pa, šta ćeš
<promis> to je linux
<promis> mada moram da se pohvalim da sam uspeo da izbacim još jedan vlasnički softver iz upotrebe
<promis> vezano za moj rad
<promis> tako da sad više nema ni jedan vlasnilki softvr
<promis> mislim od aplikacija
<promis> naravno
<gema_> a cime se bavis?
<promis> umetnošću
<Githzerai> promis: Å¡ta si liferovao?
<gema_> to je apstraktan pojam, pojasni malo
<promis> šta znači to Githzerai?
<promis> gema_: pa ne znam kako da ti pojasnim.
<Githzerai>  uspeo da izbacim još jedan vlasnički softver
<Githzerai> Å¡ta is izbacio
<promis> izbacio sam Image modeler
<Githzerai> Hm, da zndem da može :)
<promis> njega sam koristio za rekonstrukciju kamere
<promis> medjutim od ovog leta, toga ima u Blenderu
<promis> u razvojnim verzijama, ali može da se koristi
<promis> mada je bagovito
<Githzerai> Dobro, programi generalno kada dostignu određeni stepen stabilnosti više nisu toliko nestabilni čak i u razvojnim izdanjima
<Githzerai> jer jezgro uglavnom ostaje isto
<promis> Ma ovaj programer, baš ga programira
<promis> trenutno nema pola stvari Å¡to ih je bilo
<promis> srećom imam stariju verziju sačuvanu
<Githzerai> lol
<promis> mada nove verzije mnogo bolje računaju
<promis> pa onda kombinujem
 * Githzerai is listening to Hymn of the Immortal Warriors by Manowar on Gods of War [Amarok]
<promis> gema_: ako budeš u BG za vikend, i ako bude bila linux prezentacija organizovana, moći ćeš da vidiš čime se bavim
<Githzerai> .. i usput možda i njemu objasniš :)
<Githzerai> elem, odo bacim partiju mechtowera pa da knjavam
<Githzerai> ln -s
<promis> ja, pozdrav cvima
<gema_> pozz, odo da spavam , ukocio sam se
<gema-> e opet ja
<gema-> jel postoji neki program kao zamenat za delphi
<danilos> gema-, bio nekad kylix, a ako se ne groziš basic-a kao jezika, tu je gambas
<danilos> gema-, inače, svako okruženje ima svoje alate, pa tako imaš glade ili qt designer za GUI, a editor koristiš po izboru
<danilos> gema-, (novopridošli sa vindoze se često odlučuju za eclipse)
<gema-> kad sam ukucao delphi u web centru
<gema-> izbacio mi je lazarus
<gema-> a da li je potrebno nesto pre njega da instaliram
<gema-> posto je on tipa pascal u vizualnom okruzenju
<gema-> a instalirao sam ga i prijavlju je mi neke silne nedostatke pascala
<gema-> jel moze pomoc oko instaliranja pascala
<gema-> a nakon toga laarusa
<gema-> lazarusa*
<broker> pozdrav svima
<Guest88916> opet kao gost :)
<Milos_SD> pozdrav
<Milos_SD> da li neko zna gde se menjaju fontovi u ovom novom Ubuntu-u 11.10? :S
<Beretta021> promis ping
<promis> Beretta021: pong
<Beretta021> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-Kompromitovan-kernel-org
<promis> Zna;i da se presko;i kernel 3.1
<Beretta021> pa sad
<Beretta021> ako citas pazljivo
<Beretta021> ne mora da znaci da ga nemas
<Beretta021> ko zna od kkad je to tu
<Beretta021> 28. je primecen
<Beretta021> ne pise od kad je tu
#ubuntu-rs 2011-09-01
<promis> Pa kaže: Earlier this month, a number of servers in the kernel.org infrastructure were compromised.
<Beretta021> promis zar im verujes sve sto kazu?
<promis> Hehe, pa ako ćeš tako
<promis> onda je kernel po defaultu špijunski softver od početka
<promis> već 20 god
<shimmy_> e j ljudovi
<shimmy_> ima li prisutnih?
<shimmy_> imam pitanje
<promis> aj na brzinu shimmy_
<shimmy> hello
<shimmy> ima li nekog da mi odgovori na jedno pitanje
<shimmy> ?
<shimmy> bump
<combuster> pa obicno samo postavis pitanje...
<shimmy> hehe
<shimmy> snasao sam se u medju vremenu bar mislim
<shimmy> tj pitanje je glasilo
<shimmy> kako dodati novi ppa
<shimmy> zatim instalirati upgradeovati samo taj novi program
<shimmy> bez upgrade-a celog sistema
<shimmy> tj, kako inace update-ovati recimo samo firefox, a da ne povuce sve ostale security itd stvari
<combuster> to nije tako zamisljeno da radi
<combuster> ako vec dodajes neki ppa onda samo inicijalno instaliras ono sto je u njemu
<combuster> a postoji neki redosled kojim se paketi update-uju, pretpostavljam u sources.list
<shimmy> status: nikad nisam bio vise zadovoljan sa ubuntu-om xD
<Anpu> http://www.ubuntusecurity.co.za/
<Githzerai> z
<Githzerai> Pitanje za sve prisutne koji čitaju:
<Githzerai> ima li neki predlog za anketu na sajtu?
<Githzerai> za sada su dva pika na draftu:
<Githzerai> Koliko ste distribucija do sada isprobali/koristili?
<Githzerai> Da li koristite lokalizovano okruženje?
<Githzerai> Jel to neka utakmica za koju ja ne znam u toku ili... :D
<promis> pa pusti ta pitanja
<Githzerai> promis: a Å¡ta bi ti? Pitah za predloge..
<promis> ne znam, nisam razmi[ljao o tome
<promis> koji audio playeer korisitte ;)
<promis> ne znam šta se traži
<Githzerai> to nije loše
<Githzerai> nešto zanimljivo široj populaciji
<Githzerai> a vezanoza Ubuntu
<promis> otiči ču do sajta da vidim šta je sve bilo , pa mi možda padne nešto na pamet
<Githzerai> pa bile su dve :)
<Githzerai> znači, izbora kolko hoš :d
<Githzerai> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/arhiv-anketa/
<promis> našao sam
<promis> pa možeš da pitaš koliko ćesto posečuju sajt
<Githzerai> za to postoji analitika...
<promis> koliko dugo koriste ubuntu
<promis> ili koja je prva verzija koju su koristili
<promis> koju grafičku kartu koriste
<Githzerai> dobro, to je već komercijala nevezana za Ubuntu (grafičke i ostali hardver)
<Githzerai> prva verzija, moglo bi
<promis> pa možemo i o derivatima
<promis> koji derivat koriste
<promis> verovatno je najviše klot ubuntu
<Githzerai> pa već je bilo okruženje, što mu dođe vrlo slično
<promis> paaa, recimo
<promis> ali to nije bilo pitanje vezanoza ubuntu
<promis> po tome onda najviše njih koriste kubuntu
<promis> dalje, gnome 3 nije ni jedan derivat
<promis> kao ni boxovi
<promis> a ni kde3
<Githzerai> pazi, da , postoji veća razlika, ali ne bih da dve uzastopne ankete budu vrlo srodne
<promis> hehe, pa dobro
<promis> ostavi varjantu na spisak
<promis> za poslwe
<Githzerai> to svakako, ima vremena.
<Githzerai> za sad su mi pikovi lokalizacija i audio/video plejer
<promis> stigao mi je Kernel 3
<promis> :)
<Githzerai> jašta
<promis> sad ga updejtujem. pa da vidim i ja malo Å¡ta je ta trojka
<promis> nadam se samo da je bez trojanaca ;)
<Atlantic777> -.-
<Githzerai> jeste
<promis> koristim ovaj lowlatency kernel
<promis> baš ću da ga testiram dal je stvarno takav
<Githzerai> najboji audio plejer za Ubuntu je:
<Githzerai> amarok
<Githzerai> banshee
<Githzerai> exaile
<Githzerai> clementine
<Githzerai> qmmp
<Githzerai> audacious
<Githzerai> mpd
<Githzerai> xmms
<Githzerai> neki drugi
<Githzerai> neki drugi (preko winw)
<Githzerai> *wine
<Githzerai> atunes
<Githzerai> još neki predlog
<Githzerai> ?
<Atlantic777> youtube :P
<Atlantic777> ma to je to, poprilično je kompletno
<Githzerai> nije audio plejer
<Anpu> vlc
<Githzerai> višenamenski
<Githzerai> vlc je po struci video plejer
<promis> slažem se
<promis> spomenuo si plejer koji ja koristim
<promis> tako da je to to
<Githzerai> ima li neki značajan koji sam zaboravio?
<promis> a vidim da nema ritamboksa
<Githzerai> eto
<Githzerai> još jedan
<Githzerai> koristi li neko Listen?
<promis> lično sam koristio samo 2 sa spiska, a za neke nisam ni čuo
<Githzerai> OK, to je ondak to... ide na sajt.
<Githzerai> ako neko ima prigovor nek dopieš pre nego što otčukam
<promis> odoh u reboot, da vidim da li radi trojka
<promis> radi >D
<promis> Linux HOST 3.0.0-9-lowlatency #14ppa1~natty1-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Fri Aug 26 11:52:10 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Atlantic777> promis: da li drugačije zuji komp? :P
<promis> sada je nečujan kao nissan
<promis> na električni pogon
<promis> odnosno Toyota
<promis> gazim babe po kraju
<promis> a i ostale penzose koji slabije čuju
<promis> klizi kao trola
<Githzerai> anketa postavljena
<promis> jeeeee
<promis> pa sad, ne znam koji je najbolji
<promis> ali znam koji koristim
<Githzerai> pa koristiš najbolji valjda...
<promis> pa možda i ne
<promis> ima i on svoje bagove
<promis> a novija verzija ga je poružnila
<promis> programeri su počeli sebe da shvataju za ozbiljno
<promis> jel smem da glasam sa svih računara koji su mi dostupni? :D
<Githz|away> promis: smeš, ali smem i ja... ;)
#ubuntu-rs 2011-09-02
<PsyTrance> ima budnih? :)
<PsyTrance> gdje mogu provjeriti kada sam instalirao sistem?
<PsyTrance> naso
<vlada> zdravo drugari
<vlada> :)
<vlada> ima li budnih?
<vlada> zna li neko kako da smanjim font u 11.10?
<vlada> testiram beta verziju
<promis> Jel zna neko u kom paketu mogu da nadjem QTNSPLUGIN. kompajliram nešto.
<promis> iskompajliralo se i radi program
<promis> verovatno to nije neštp bitno
<Packe> Pozdrav korisnicima.
<Packe> Imam pitanje. Moze li se USB Telenor  E1550 modem podesiti da radi na Ubuntu?
<Packe> Ima li neko informaciju o ovome?
<promis> jel si proverio forum?
<Packe> Upravo trazim po forumu.
<Packe> Odradio sam sta pise ali mi i dalje ne radi.
<alibaba-> Packe, verujem da su isti
<alibaba-> http://www.lugons.org/Uputstva/Gentoo/telenor-prepaid-internet-sa-huawei-e1552-mobilnim-uredajem
<alibaba-> probaj jebi ga
<maletaski> sram te bilo :D
<alibaba-> evo stidim se
<alibaba-> :-)
<Atlantic777> kasniš alibaba-, kasniš :D
<maletaski> ehey Atlantic777
<alibaba-> gde
<Atlantic777> poz Sale :D
<Atlantic777> alibaba-: pa ode Packe :P
<alibaba-> sada sam ustao
<maletaski> pa si živ čoveče :D
<Atlantic777> maletaski: jedva
<maletaski> lol
<Atlantic777> bio malo na rehabilitaciji, pukao sam :D
<maletaski> au jbt
<maletaski> pa Å¡ta ti se desilo ?
<Atlantic777> ma bilo mi dosta svega, pa malo da odmorim :D
<Atlantic777> ma ništa, jednostavno sam sebi navukao previše obaveza i nisam mogao da isteram
<alibaba-> bio na moru covrk
<Atlantic777> i onda lepo oterao sve u pm, i malo iskulirao ;)
<maletaski> nema te na onom drugom kanalu?
<Atlantic777> eto me ;)
<Atlantic777> pukao irssi pa nije uleteo tamo
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> :D
<Atlantic777> alibaba-: Å¡ta je najgore, nisam bio na moru -.-
<Atlantic777> bio na nekom seminaru i to mi je bio odmor :D
<maletaski> omg
<Atlantic777> ove godine smanjujem aktivnosti
<maletaski> ja se umrsio u projektovanje nekog stabilisanog ispravljača sa regulacijom
<maletaski> sve sam živo pobrko :D
<alibaba-> nisam ni ja bio na moru
<alibaba-> a bas sam planirao
<maletaski> i još se čudim neće da radi :&
<Atlantic777> maletaski: ma cener dioda i elektrolit  i udri :P
<maletaski> ahahahahhahah
<maletaski> to već imam
<maletaski> :D
<Atlantic777> pa šta to čudo treba da radi? imaš i ona 7805 ili koja već kola
<maletaski> ma koji će mi to
<Atlantic777> nemam pojma zašto ti to pričam xD
<Atlantic777> sigurno znaš
<Atlantic777> :D
<maletaski> pravim od 0 do 30V
<maletaski> da može da se šteluje na pot
<Atlantic777> aham
<Atlantic777> a ček, kontinualno ili...?
<maletaski> i da ima da se ograniči struja
<maletaski> da
<Atlantic777> aaa... pa to je kao onaj lab izvor napajanja?
<maletaski> yap
<Atlantic777> e to je već cool :D
<maletaski> će turim dva mosfeta od po 30 A
<maletaski> pa vozi miško :D
<maletaski> \o Anpu
<Anpu> o/
<alibaba-> e, cime da iskonvertujem mp4 u avi
<Anpu> ffmpeg?
<Atlantic777> +1
<alibaba-> a samo to jos nisam probao
<alibaba-> kako to ide iz konzole da netrazim hitno mio treba
<alibaba-> deci da crtani odradim
<alibaba-> dvd mio nepodrava mp4
<Anpu> ffmpeg -i inputfile.mp4 outfile.avi
<alibaba-> nasao
<alibaba-> hvala
<Anpu> ffmpeg -formats
<Anpu> :)
<Atlantic777> btw, šta si još probao a zakazalo je?
<alibaba-> uzeo sam da probam acidrip, kino, avidemux, nikada nisam radio ivaj video pa ni ne znam cime moze da se radi
<alibaba-> ovo mi zakuca totalno pomenuyo
<Atlantic777> avidemux mi je radio kad sam probavao...
<Atlantic777> baš fino programče, iako je ffmpeg mama
<Atlantic777> :D
<alibaba-> ma meni zabo i ni makac
<Atlantic777> čudno...
<Atlantic777> kaže li nešto u terminalu?
<alibaba-> nisam ni gledao, cim zakuca odma kontam d nije ni za ku...
<Anpu> sta je zakucalo?
<alibaba-> gui zakuca, cak i nekrenem da bilo sta mu zadam
<Anpu> konvertovanje je malo teska stvar za komp, ume gui da zakuca onda
<Anpu> zato volim ffmpeg
<Anpu> em moze dosta toga, em nije gui
<Anpu> sa ffmpeg mozes da snimas crencast
<Anpu> screencast*
<Anpu> primer jedne od komandi koju sam koristio: ffmpeg -f alsa -ac 2 -i pulse -f x11grab -r 25 -s 800x600 -i :0.0+321,172 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec libx264 -vpre lossless_ultrafast -threads 0 Desktop/intro.mkv
<Atlantic777> Btw, razume li se ko u javu?
<Atlantic777> Ima li koga?
<Atlantic777> Ko koristi unity, po mogućnosti. :D
<Anpu> Atlantic777: http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/unity-tim-odgovara-na-pitanja/
<Anpu> mozes pravo devs da pitas :)
<Atlantic777> sredio sam ;)
<Atlantic777> hvala u svakom slučaju :D
#ubuntu-rs 2011-09-03
<Pocetnik> :)
<barkov> âñåì ïðèâåò
<promis> Radi dobro trojka. tačnije: Linux 3.0.0-9-lowlatency #14ppa1~natty1-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Fri Aug 26 11:52:10 UTC 2011 x86_64
<promis> preporučujem za audio produkciju
<sasa> Ugradio u racunar novu graficku kartu nvidia N8400Gs, 512M, DDR3, HSK, VGA, DVI-I. Ne mogu da instaliram drajver za 3D. Koristim Ubuntu 10.04.  Sa starom nvidia grafickom nx8400, 256 mb sve je bilo u redu. Mollio bih za pomoc
<Anpu> sasa: sta je problem sa instalacijom drajvera?
<promis> drajver koji je već bio instaliran bi trebalo da radi odma
<Anpu> da li ima nvidijin drajver u jockeyu?
<sasa> hardvare drivers  ne moze da detektuje drajvere. Pise da vlasnicki drajveri nisu u upotrebi na ovom racunaru
<sasa> imam instaliran drajver 173, preko aptoncde programa, ali 3d efekata nema, niti mogu da se omoguce, nemogu ni da otvorim nvidia program kojim bih kojfigurisao rezoluciju
<sasa> pokusao i sa mint 9, mint 11, xubuntu 11.04, ali preko driver hardvare nema dostupnih drajvera
<promis> mator je taj 173
<promis> treba da instaliraš current
<sasa> da li mozete da mi pomognete sa nekom komandom u terminalu? jockey nije od koristi
<sasa> ne bih voleo da menjam neki drugi sistem, 10.04 mi bas odgovara
<Beretta021> uh imao sam ja tih problema sa 9600GT
<Beretta021> samo se ne secam da li sam resio
<promis> daj prvo ispis od komande:lspci -knn|grep VGA -A 4
<Beretta021> drajver je bio instaliran
<Beretta021> ali nije u upotrebi bio
<sasa> grep: option requires an argument -- 'A' Употреба: grep [ОПЦИЈА]... ШАБЛОН [ФАЈЛ]... Покушајте`grep --help' за више информација. gaga@gaga-desktop:~$
<sasa> moja greska, samo trenutak, nisam uneo citavu komandu
<sasa> gaga@gaga-desktop:~$ lspci -knn|grep VGA -A 4 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation Device [10de:10c3] (rev a2) 	Kernel driver in use: nouveau 	Kernel modules: nvidiafb, nouveau 01:00.1 Audio device [0403]: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller [10de:0be3] (rev a1) 	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel gaga@gaga-desktop:~$
<Beretta021> promis mozda treba da blacklistuje nouveau
<Beretta021> znas da je bilo frke sa tim
<maletaski> pozz svima prisutnima
<Beretta021> cao sale
<Beretta021> :)
<promis> koliko vidim nije instaliran nvidia vlasnički drajver
<maletaski> zz Mario
<maletaski> :D
<promis> daj sad ispis od komande: dpkg -l| grep nvidia
<sasa> upravo, to, ranije sa starom grafickom, odmah po instalaciji sistema, hardware driver je davao opciju da instaliram ili 173 ili current
<sasa> gaga@gaga-desktop:~$ dpkg -l| grep nvidia ii  nvidia-173-modaliases                173.14.22-0ubuntu11                             Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org drive ii  nvidia-96-modaliases                 96.43.17-0ubuntu1                               Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org drive ii  nvidia-common                        0.2.23                                          Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers ii  nvidi
<sasa> da li bi vredelo da pokusam iz synaptica instalaciju 195.36.15.Oubuntu2
<promis> deinstaliraj oba ova paketa nvidia-173-modaliases, nvidia-96-modaliases
<sasa> ok
<promis> instaliraj: nvidia-current
<sasa> obrisao stare drajvere, krenula nova instalacija, trajace petnaestak minuta, nemam bas brzu konekciju, hvala puno za pomoc, javicu se cim instalacija bude gotova
<sasa_> instalirao sam drajvere nvidia-current, ali se rezolucija nacisto pokvarila, morao sam da ih deinstaliram,  "You do not appear  to be using  the Nvidia X driver  . Please edit your   X configuration file  ( just run  nvidia  - x config as root  , and restart x server. " hardware drivers je detektovao drajever, ali drajver nije u upotrebi, mislim da nedostaju nekakvi originalni moduli
<sasa__> da li bi mozda pomogla reinstalacija sistema
<sasa_> uspeo da instaliram vlasnicki drajver za nvidia n8400gs, ddr3. Hvala svima na na vremenu koje ste odvojili u nameri da mi pomognete.
<promis> čestitam
<sasa_> hvala jos jednom, promis
<promis> ništa, ti ode danas
<promis> al dobro, snašao si se
<promis> nadam se da nisi radio reinstall
<sasa_> nisam otisao bez razloga, izgubio sam graficko okruzenje
<promis> hehe, postoje i konzolni chat klijenti ;)
<sasa_> radio sam wubi instalaciju u xp, i pokusao tamo sa instalacijom ali nije islo, onda sam pokusao sa nvidia 185
<promis> nije sve u GUI, ima nešto i u CLI ;)
<sasa_> u synapticu instalirao bukvalno sve sto ima veze sa nvidia current 185 ui na kraju proradilo
<sasa_> nisam ja bas toliko strucan , zbog toga i trazim pomoc
<sasa_> promis, reci mi ako sada snimim sistem sa aptoncd, da li ce ostati i ova podesavanja za 3d grafiku
<promis> mislim da ne. aptoncd samo prebaci pakete koje si downloadovao
<promis> nema veze sa instalacijama, i podešavanjima
<promis> nije to backup alat u tom smislu
<sasa_>  pa to sam i mislio, prebacice i drajver za graficku, i sve u vezi sa njim, zbog slabe internet konekcije tako radim instalaciju, ili se mucim nedelju dana da postavim sve na svoje mesto
<promis> to da
<sasa_>  to mi je dovoljno, posle ide restart,  i konfiguracija, bas cu da uradim jednu wubi instalaciju i da vidim kako ce proci,
<sasa_> puno pozdrava i zelim vam svima srecu  i dobro zdravlje
<promis> takođe
<zoranbog> ima li koga za pomoc?
<zoranbog> Pocetnik sam,no ocekujem razumevanje i pomoc u vezi sledeceg...
<zoranbog> Instalirao sam Radio Tray i radio je super,iskljucio racunar i ukljucio ga sutra dan.
<zoranbog> Medjutim nece da startuje(ukljuci) Radio Tray.Kad kliknem na ikonicu ona se rasiri i ne dogadja se nista.
<zoranbog> Onda sam deinstalirao program i ponovo ga instalirao preko ubuntu software centra,opet isto?
#ubuntu-rs 2011-09-04
<zoranbog> Onda sam nasao novu verziju istog program i preko ubuntu centra  ga upgrejdeovao.Opet pritiskom na ikonicu ona se spreaduje(malo rasiri) ali se ne pokrece program.
<zoranbog> Pokusao sam da nesto promenim u propertis/comand da nesto promenim ali nikako da nadjem command-u  za pokretanje programa,odnosno ne znam kao da nadjem pravu lokaciju gde se ona nalazi.
<zoranbog> Da li neko moze da pomogne iako je pitanje prilicno pocetnicki?
<Anpu> olujicz-: I summon you
<Atlantic777> poz
<tata> može jedno pitanje, mala pomoć
<maletaski> reci
<maletaski> ako neko zna odgovoriće
<tata> kada gledam na you tubu full screen, slika je kao fotografije, kao slide show ?
<maletaski> uh grafika
<maletaski> koju grafiku imaš?
<tata> integrisana VIA chepset
<maletaski> daj izlaz od      lspci |grep VGA
<tata> maletaski: nisam te razumeo ovo zadnje
<maletaski> kucaj ovo u terminal
<maletaski> lspci |grep VGA
<maletaski> pa daj Å¡ta izbaci
<tata> ok čekaj
<tata> koja ti je o vertikalna crta pre grep?
<maletaski> možeš da uradiš copy paste
<maletaski> ove komande
<maletaski> ako nemožeš da nađeš
<maletaski> inače kod mene je na altgr + <
<Atlantic777> tamo gde je ž, pa sa šift
<Atlantic777> ako je us tastatura
<Atlantic777> a za latiničnu ide alt gr (desni alt) + q
<Atlantic777> latinična = rs latin
<maletaski> kod mene je altgr+<
<maletaski> uh moram da idem
<maletaski> ajd pozdrav
<Atlantic777> poz maletaski
<Atlantic777> tata: uspevaš li?
<tata> sada ću , tražim
<Atlantic777> tražiš | ?
<Atlantic777> ma samo kpiraj tu komandu: lspci | grep VGA
<Atlantic777> i u terminal paste sa ctrl + shift + v
<Atlantic777> ako je gnome-terminal u pitanju
<tata> našao sam, kucam komandu, čekaj
<tata> imam odgovor u terminalu
<Atlantic777> kopiraj ga ovde sa ctrl + shift + c
<Atlantic777> ako nije više od par redova, mada ne bi trebalo :D
<tata> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800/K8N800/K8N800A [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<tata> to je to
<Atlantic777> da, ok
<Atlantic777> ja jako slabo stojim s tim drajverima i čudima :D
<Atlantic777> inače, koju verziju ubuntua koristiš?
<Atlantic777> koji browser/verzija?
<tata> 10.4
<tata> seamonkey
<Atlantic777> to mu dođe firefox?
<Atlantic777> idi na http://www.youtube.com/html5
<Atlantic777> klikni na enable i pokušaj da pustiš nešto
<Atlantic777> možda pomogne :D
<Atlantic777> auh, verovatno imaš stari FF
<Atlantic777> ajd instaliraj chromium npr, ako ti nije prob
<Atlantic777> samo da isprobamo to
<Atlantic777> a posle ćemo srediti to za seamonkey/firefox
<Atlantic777> ako bude radilo
<Atlantic777> tata: viči ako nešto zapne, ja odoh da čitam dalje ;)
<tata> ok,javići kad zapne
<tata> javiću
<Revenklo> je najzad sam instalirao ovo i nemam pojma ni o čemu :/
<tata> nevidim ja nigde enable
<tata> atlantic777: kliknuo sam na tvoj sajt i tu nevidim enable
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: Å¡ta si to instalirao?
<Atlantic777> tata: a koji browser?
<Atlantic777> seamonkey?
<tata> da, najnoviji
<Atlantic777> šta kaže kada odeš u about?
<Atlantic777> da li imaš firefox?
<Atlantic777> nisam siguran da li seamonkey podržava html5
<Atlantic777> probaj recimo chromium
<Atlantic777> ili ako imaš Firefox 5, 6...
<tata> na about dobio sam: about you tube
<tata> ima 6 raznih ponuda
<Atlantic777> ma about u help meniju seamonkeya sam mislio, ali nema veze
<Atlantic777> hajde, instaliraj chromium pa opet probaj
<tata> ok
<Atlantic777> ja trenutno nemam ideju kako rešiti problem, ne znam kako VIA stoji s drajverima
<Atlantic777> a i nisam petljao sa onim beta flash playerima
<tata> piše da je identiča mozila 5.0
<tata> x11, i686
<Atlantic777> dobro, a da li možeš da pokreneš baš firefox?
<tata> nemam ga, obrisao sam ga kad sam stavio seamonkey
<Atlantic777> auh, ajd onda će biti najbolje da za proveru instaliraš chromium
<Atlantic777> sudo apt-get install chromium
<Atlantic777> valjda ima u repoima
<tata> ok
<promis> tata: grafička ti je buljana
<Revenklo> heh ja neznam ni koja mi je pre par dana dosao komp iz servisa sve na njemu promenili
<promis> Å¡to ih nisi pitao
<Revenklo> poslali na kucnu adresu :D
<Revenklo> no na win7 znam da nađem koja je al na ovom ubuntu nemam pojma :/
<promis> lspci | grep VGA
<Atlantic777> inače lspci i lsusb daju sve i svašta o hardveru
<promis> Atlantic777: skoro sam otkrio i lscpu, nije loša
<Atlantic777> hm fino
<Atlantic777> ali ne prevazilazi cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Atlantic777> :D
<promis> ne, ali je lepša
<Atlantic777> btw, nisam znao za lscpu, hvala za hint :D
<promis> recimo kako u /proc.. vidiš arh procesora?
<promis> ili recimo da li podržava virtuelizaciju?
<Atlantic777> za arh je meni dosta ovo :P
<Atlantic777> address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
<Atlantic777> a za virtuelizaciju, piše ovde xD
<Atlantic777> flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow rep_good nopl extd_apicid pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy 3dnowprefetch lbrv
<promis> jel, a koja oznaka?
<promis> kod mene je: address sizes	: 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
<promis> Å¡to bi mi to govorilo da je 64bit?
<Atlantic777> na 32 bit nema šanse da fizički imaš registar veći od 32
<Atlantic777> valjda...
<Atlantic777> lupam, volim da se pravdam :)
<Atlantic777> a za virtuelizaciju, na itnelu je vmx, a na amd je svm flag
<Revenklo> ovaj kad me pita kad skidam drajvere ka OS mi ponudi Linux86 i Linux86_64, jel ovo 64 od 64bit-a ili Å¡ta??
<Revenklo> pitam gluposti :(
<promis> pa valjda znaš koji ti je sistem
<Revenklo> znam ubuntu 11.o4 zato i kažem da pitam gluposti, no ja se u ovome snalazim ko burek u svemiru
<promis> mislio sam da li je 32 ili 643bit
<Revenklo> ma znam 64bit
<promis> inače zašto skidaš drajvere sa sajta?
<promis> to se ne radi
<Revenklo> pa odakle ću!?
<promis> iz riznica
<Revenklo> molim!?
<Revenklo> sta je to?
<promis> većina softvea se ne skida sa sajtova, nego preuzima iz riznica
<promis> 99% softvera
<Revenklo> koja je razlika?
<promis> 1. 100000000000000000000000x je lakše
<Revenklo> msm ja sam veceras instalirao ubuntu
<Revenklo> nemam blage veze
<promis> 2. 10000000000000000000000000000000000000x je veća verovatnoća da če da radi
<Atlantic777> razlika je u tome što u riznicama (ili repozitorijumima) imaš proveren softver
<Atlantic777> znači postoje nadležni koji vode računa da tu sve mora da radi
<Atlantic777> i što se tiče bezbednosti i funkcionalnosti
<Revenklo> aha
<promis> tek kad ojačaš možeš da se bakćeš sa sajtovima
<Revenklo> daj mi link ja za to prvi put čujem
<promis> otovri softvare centar
<promis> nije ubuntu windows
<promis> to odmah prihvati
<Revenklo> otvorio
<Atlantic777> tvoj sistem sam pristupa tim riznicama
<Atlantic777> to nije neki sajt gde skidaš šta ti treba
<promis> ubuntu brine o tebi za razliku od windowsa
<Revenklo> to je lepo :)
<Revenklo> no otvorio sam Å¡ta sada
<Atlantic777> izaberi program koji ti treba ;)
<Atlantic777> tu se nalazi jedna ogromna gomila stvari koje ti mogu zatrebati, od drajvera, preko aplikativnog softvera do pozadina
<Atlantic777> pazadina = tapet
<Revenklo> da da
<Atlantic777> da ne bude nešto neprimereno :P
<Revenklo> al ovde imaju nege podgrupe pa u kojima su drajveri
<Revenklo> jel graphic
<Atlantic777> drajveri su na linuxu uglavnom integrisani u nešto što se zove kernel sistem
<Atlantic777> sistema
<Revenklo> ok
<Revenklo> za tosam čuo
<Atlantic777> znači najverovatnije ti ne trebaju drajveri
<Revenklo> pa nzm
<tata> jbg, ništa, isto je i sa cromiumom
<Atlantic777> jedino za grafičku ili wifi može da ti zatreba
<Revenklo> meni ne da vecu rezoluciju od 1o24:768
<promis> koja je grafička?
<Revenklo> radeon x1600
<Atlantic777> tata: kad odeš na youtube.com/html nemaš tamo dole join the html5 beta
<Atlantic777> ili tako nešto?
<promis> Revenklo: pa ona bi trebala da da i veću.
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: btw, revenklo je ono bradstvo iz HP? :D
<promis> i za nju je već instaliran drajver
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: šta kaže xrandr?
<Atlantic777> pokreni to u terminalu
<Atlantic777> pa vidi da li to slučajno ne može da izvuče veću
<promis> Revenklo: koji monitor?
<Revenklo> samsung Syncmaster 720n
<Revenklo> Atlantic sta je xrand??
<Revenklo> xrandr?
<Atlantic777> xrandr je jedan program koji se pokreće u terminalu i kaže ti koje režime rada može da upotrebi tvoja grafička
<promis> komanda
<Revenklo> a ok
<Revenklo> ukucao sam
<Atlantic777> potraži terminal pa upiši tamo
<Atlantic777> aha, i šta kaže?
<tata> ovo imam dole; You are currently in the HTML5 trial.
<Revenklo> xrandr kaze ovo: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 8192 x 8192
<Atlantic777> tata: eee pa to je to
<Atlantic777> znači ti već furaš html5
<Atlantic777> vidi da li ima razlike sad
<Atlantic777> :)
<Atlantic777> inače, u html5 režimu full screen će ti dati video samo preko cele površine browsera
<Atlantic777> nije pravi full screen
<tata> ok, čekaj
<Atlantic777> ali F11 rešava problem :D
<Atlantic777> ajd, probaj pa javi
<promis> Revenklo: idi u monitors i probaj da je povećaš
<Atlantic777> gnome-display-settings
<Atlantic777> a da, unity... zaboravih
<Atlantic777> promis: u kojem si taboru?
<Atlantic777> za ili protiv unity?
<Atlantic777> :D
<Revenklo> pa nista se nije promenilo
<promis> gnome-display-properties
<promis> Atlantic777: ne koristim ga
<Revenklo> ja neznam ni Å¡ta je to
<Revenklo> msm unity
<promis> to je grafičko sučelje
<Revenklo> al znam sta je gnome
<promis> koje koristiš
<promis> pa isto Å¡to i gnome
<Atlantic777> e pa unity ti je nešto kao gnome samo što to canonical sam pravi
<Revenklo> e lepo od njih
<Atlantic777> a canonical je firma koja održava/pravi ubuntu
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: a šta se ništa ne dešava?
<Revenklo> znam to video sam na sajtu kad sam skidao
<Atlantic777> jesi li otvorio taj obrazac Monitors?
<Revenklo> pa ne menja mi ponuđene rezolucije
<tata> atlantic: ma jok, isto je, isprekidana slika u fullscreen, kad je mala slika onda je ok
<Revenklo> ms to je ono preko system settings/monitors  nego sta da radim sa onom cudnom komandom u terminalu?
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: ništa, samo nas je zanimalo kolika je max rezolucija koju xrandr prijavljuje.
<promis> Revenklo: koji monitor imaš?
<Revenklo> Samsung SyncMaster 720n
<Atlantic777> hm, eto taman da vežbaš instaliranje programa
<Atlantic777> pokušaj da potražiš program arandr
<promis> tata: budi srećan da uopšte imaš sliku
<Atlantic777> i vidi da li je s njime drugačija situacija
<Revenklo> atlantic jel ja da potrazim program arandr?
<Atlantic777> da, u onom software center
<promis> pa šta očekuješ za 17" veće od 1024?
<Atlantic777> neko voli 1280x
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: mada 1024x768 je preporučena za 17"
<Revenklo> ma ja sam gurao i vecu od 1280x1024 na ovom monitoru bez problema
<Revenklo> a fabricki mu je 1280:1024
<Revenklo> manje od toga ne pristajem :)
<promis> pa jel ti dao xrandr tu kombinaciju?
<Revenklo> nije
<Revenklo> :(
<promis> a šta kaže u monitors?
<Atlantic777> auh, ako xrandr nije dao to, onda je zeznuto
<Atlantic777> fglrx podržava 1xxx seriju ili ne?
<Revenklo> bezveze
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: a ima neki fazon, sigurno. :)
<Revenklo> fglrx?!
<Atlantic777> pitam promisa
<Atlantic777> fglrx je vlasnički drajver za amd/ati kartice
<promis> nema
<Atlantic777> znači ne razvija ga linux zajednica (x11/xorg tačnije)
<Atlantic777> već amd pravi
<promis> več sam rekao da mu je drajver instliran
<promis> pa nek proba da ubaci mod
<Atlantic777> njah, ja ni svoj xorg.conf nisam sredio
<Atlantic777> ti ako znaš...
<Revenklo> e instalirao sam onaj arandr sta sad sa njim?
<promis> ne znam Å¡ta ti je to
<promis> ajde kucaj: gtf 1280 1024 60
<Revenklo> neki program
<Revenklo> gde u terminal??
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: u arandr desni klik na onaj pravougaonik pa izabereš rezoluciju
<promis> da
<Atlantic777> za arandr, ali neće raditi ako nema u xrandr
<Atlantic777> no, nebitno, slušaj promisa
<Revenklo> stanite malo ja neznam ni ono ljudski otkucati u terminalu
<promis> iskopiraj
<Revenklo> promis izađe mi u terminalu ovo: # 1280x1024 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 63.60 kHz; pclk: 108.88 MHz   Modeline "1280x1024_60.00"  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060  -HSync +Vsync
<promis> sad kucaj ovo: xrandr --newmode "1280x1024_60.00"  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060  -HSync +Vsync
<Revenklo> pise mi ovo: X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)   Major opcode of failed request:  150 (RANDR)   Minor opcode of failed request:  16 (RRCreateMode)   Serial number of failed request:  27   Current serial number in output stream:  27
<promis> jel si kucao ili kopirao komandu?
<Revenklo> kopirao kao i proslu sto?
<ilegalac> Dobro vece.. Da li neko ima link ka stranici gde je opisano kako sa Ubuntua deliti 3g Internet na Windows sedmicu?
<Revenklo> promis ponovo ukucao i izaslo mi nesto drugo a bogami i mnogo dugačko:)
<promis> ne bi trebalo ništa da se pojavi
<Revenklo> nzm ovo  mnogo komplikovano
<promis> daj mi ispis od: lspci -knn|grep VGA -A 4
<Revenklo> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RV530 [Radeon X1600] [1002:71c2] 	Subsystem: C.P. Technology Co. Ltd Device [148c:2208] 	Kernel driver in use: radeon 	Kernel modules: radeon 02:00.1 Display controller [0380]: ATI Technologies Inc RV530 [Radeon X1600] (Secondary) [1002:71e2]
<Revenklo> promis hvala na dosadašnjoj pomoći no pusti to nemoj se zamajavaš sa ovim
<Revenklo> kad se zaželim lepe rezolucije tu mi je i dalje win7 :D
<Revenklo> jedino ako mi neko moze reci koji je najbolji web browser za ubuntu i kako da koristim i otvaram fajlove  sa win7?
<Revenklo> otišli ljudi da senaspavaju :) laku noć :)
<promis> firefox
<promis> samo otovi particiju gde su ti fajlovi
<promis> u nautilusu
<promis> nikakva specijalna procedura
<Revenklo> aha a zasto mi firefox ne pusta video na youtube-u?
<promis> nije instaliran flash player
<promis> instaliraj ga u software centru
<Revenklo> loše postavljeno pitanje
<Revenklo> kako da instaliram flash player u ubuntu-u?
<promis> već sam rekao
<Revenklo> joj sori pospan sam
<Revenklo> ajd bolje da odem da spavam pričam gluposti
<promis> ciao
#ubuntu-rs 2012-08-27
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> red hat? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-red-hat
<joostvb> dobro jutro
<stereo_advance> jutro
<stereo_advance> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgK3Hx7VWfQ&feature=related
<joostvb> anybody here currently in belgrade?  my wife could use some ubuntu-support; troubles with laptop.
<joostvb> hardware is fataly broken of there's some software problem. hard to diagnose for me: i'm in .nl
<joostvb> s/of/OR/
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> slične teme : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-slicne-teme
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> automatsko paljenje wireless-a : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-automatsko-paljenje-wireless-a
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] automatsko paljenje wireless-a : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-automatsko-paljenje-wireless-a
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] automatsko paljenje wireless-a : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-automatsko-paljenje-wireless-a
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> kubuntu plasma desktop nece da se instalira : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kubuntu-plasma-desktop-nece-da-se-instalira
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> C - strukture i header - pomoc : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-c-strukture-i-header-pomoc
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Zajednički projekat - Java programeri javite se : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-zajednicki-projekat-java-programeri-javite-se
#ubuntu-rs 2012-08-28
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> gdje su instalirani programi : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-gdje-su-instalirani-programi
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Downloadhelper? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-downloadhelper
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Lenovo b560 Optimus 310m? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lenovo-b560-optimus-310m
#ubuntu-rs 2012-08-29
<stereo_advance> hi!
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Minimal instalacija : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-minimal-instalacija
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Unity nestaje : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-unity-nestaje
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Unity nestaje : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-unity-nestaje
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Unity nestaje : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-reseno-unity-nestaje
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> problem posle instalacije 12.04 - mis ili grafika_ : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-posle-instalacije-12-04-mis-ili-grafika
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> chromium ili chrome : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-chromium-ili-chrome
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> geforce 4 i flash : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-geforce-4-i-flash
#ubuntu-rs 2012-08-30
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> slackware, instalacija paketa i administracija!!! : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-slackware-instalacija-paketa-i-administracija
<vuxor> poz
<perun_> :)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> kubuntu 12.04 hidden wifi setup? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kubuntu-12-04-hidden-wifi-setup
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> crunchbang 10....nece sa usb-a da se instalira : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-crunchbang-10-nece-sa-usb-a-da-se-instalira
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Sta se desava? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-sta-se-desava
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> dok je u tom "sleep modu" ventilator na procesoru pocinje sve vise i vise da se cuje : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-dok-je-u-tom-sleep-modu-ventilator-na-procesoru-pocinje-sve-vise-i-vise-da-se-cuje
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Arhiviranje NTFS particije pod Ubuntuom : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-arhiviranje-ntfs-particije-pod-ubuntuom
<PendullaSRB> !commands
<lubotu3> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Atlantic777> PendullaSRB: tražiš nešto konkretno?
<PendullaSRB> jok, samo da vidim da li ima nesto zanimljivo :)
<Atlantic777> piši u terminal: info coreutils
<PendullaSRB> lepo boga mi, hvala :)
<Atlantic777> nema na čemu ;)
<Atlantic777> tu imaš onako lep pregled osnovnih komandi
<PendullaSRB> vidim... generalno znam ono sto mi treba vec
<PendullaSRB> kako da instaliram, ubijem program i takve potrepstine
<PendullaSRB> mada vec je linux odavno debil frendli tako da nemam neke potrebe za command line-om
<PendullaSRB> nego sam mislio da na irc kanalu ima komandi :)
<PendullaSRB> a i sta ce nam ovde :D
<Atlantic777>  /msg chanserv help
<Atlantic777>  /msg nickserv help
<Atlantic777> http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<Atlantic777> http://www.irchelp.org/
<Atlantic777> nešto ovako?
<PendullaSRB> ma ne to...
<PendullaSRB> recimo na kanalima za igre ima komandi za dodavanje u meceve i tako pa sam mislio da mozda ovde ima nesto posebno
<PendullaSRB> osnove irc-a znam ;)
<Atlantic777> a ne, nemamo tako nešto, zanimljivo
<Atlantic777> mada radimo na tome :D
<PendullaSRB> stvarno?
<PendullaSRB> o cemu je rec ako smem da znam? :)
<Atlantic777> blah, ne mogu sada. A i neću da pričam unapred. :D
<PendullaSRB> ok :)
<PendullaSRB> konacno mi radi sk1 na xubuntu :)
<PendullaSRB> probao sam hiljadu puta i nece pa nece :)
<PendullaSRB> sad sa poslednjom verzijom radi konacno :D
<PendullaSRB> jedva cekam da izadje print design
<Atlantic777> a Å¡ta je sk1?
<PendullaSRB> aplikacija za graficku obradu u stilu CorelDraw-a koja podrzava CMYK model boja
<PendullaSRB> ima raznih ali ovaj jedini to podrzava ozbiljno
<Atlantic777> inkscape?
<PendullaSRB> jedini razlog zbog kojeg ne mogu da sutnem windows
<PendullaSRB> inkscape ne podrzava CMYK
<Atlantic777> a, da...
<PendullaSRB> za sve sam nasao alternative samo za te stvari ne mogu. A i da to uradim ne bih bio kompatibilan ni sa kim :(
<PendullaSRB> ali nema veze :)
<PendullaSRB> dual boot je majka :)
<Atlantic777> e, otišao sam
<Atlantic777> čujemo se kasnije/drugi put
<PendullaSRB> ajde kad sam te smorio :D
<PendullaSRB> cao
<PendullaSRB> ok
<Atlantic777> lol, ma umoran sam :)
<PendullaSRB> bicu ja ovde uvek od sada :D
<PendullaSRB> laku noc :)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> CentOS : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-centos
#ubuntu-rs 2012-08-31
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ne vidim ni jednu mrezu na wicd : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ne-vidim-ni-jednu-mrezu-na-wicd
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> pojačanje boje slova u komentarima : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-pojacanje-boje-slova-u-komentarima
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> gcc pitanje : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-gcc-pitanje
<spinks> ne razumem se u linux ni malo
<spinks> skinem jawu da bih mogao gledati film
<spinks> ali ne umem da je instaliram
<spinks> moze li neko da pomogne
<spinks> tnx
<vladap> koji distro koristis
<spinks> sta koje koristim
<spinks> ne razumem se uopste u to
<vladap> koju distribuciju liniksa koristis
<vladap> *linuksa
<spinks> ubuntu 12.04
<vladap> samo malo
<spinks> tnx
<vladap> pozovi ubuntu software centar
<vladap> i nadji vlc (player)
<vladap> njega instaliraj i imas muziku i filmove
<spinks> sajt je u pitanju
<spinks> ludak sajt
<vladap> a sa sajta
<spinks> za gledanje filmova sa prevodom i serija on line
<vladap> koji browser koristis
<spinks> trazi instalaciju jawa programa
<spinks> vlc plejer sam instalirao
<vladap> pozovi ubuntu software centar pa instaliraj jawu
<spinks> ok tnx
<vladap> probaj da insatliras i kodeke
<vladap> ali imas i dosta tema na forumu (ubuntu) o tome
<vladap> pozz....\
<Atlantic777> spinks: instaliraj icedtea
<Atlantic777> spinks: potražiš icedtea, on povuče openjdk i to je to. Radi filmovizija i sl.
<Atlantic777> Da li znaš kako to da uradiš?
<PendullaSRB> sta ce ti java da bi gledao film? :/
<Atlantic777> PendullaSRB: e, to je sad popularno, ima tih sajtova gde film puštaju kroz fleš plejerom, a titlove lepe sa javom.
<Atlantic777> nagurali fleš u java aplet :D
<PendullaSRB> aham...
<PendullaSRB> online gledas :)
<Atlantic777> ali barem ima širok dijapazon filmova, ja sinoć gledao star wars :D
<PendullaSRB> jesi cuo za torrent? :D
<Atlantic777> jesi čuo za „gledaš dok baferuje“? :D
<PendullaSRB> jesam :)
<PendullaSRB> kao muja sa fatom.. bafering
<Atlantic777> ne znam za taj, hajde na #ubuntu-rs-offtopic :D
<nkls> pozdrav. jel ima nekog da mi pomogne oko zamene graficke kartice? nije nista komplikovano, samo me zanima da uradim kako treba?
<Atlantic777> Å¡ta ne valja?
<nkls> poz Atlantic777 :))
<Atlantic777> poz
<nkls> pa, vidi.. nije da ne valja samo hocu da upgrade-ujem drugu graficku
<nkls> trenutna ima 128 mb a ovu koju hocu da stavim ima 256
<Atlantic777> ok
<Atlantic777> koji „tip“ je stara a koja nova?
<nkls> pa me zanima kako da sve obrisem od ove trenutne, ugasim racunar i izvadim staru i ubacim novu
<nkls> obe su nvidia
<Atlantic777> onda nemaš šta da čačkaš, samo ih zameni
<Atlantic777> i sve će biti u redu, najverovatnije
<nkls> stvarno?
<nkls> mislis da ne treba da izbrisem drajvere?
<Atlantic777> da :)
<nkls> :)
<nkls> ok.
<nkls> idem onda da probam tako pa se javljam
<nkls> jel ces biti tu?
<Atlantic777> hoću
<nkls> Atlantic777: imam jos jedno pitanje
<nkls> ako hoces posle da pricamo o tome, a sada da ti kazem sta me interesuje?
<Atlantic777> hajde
<nkls> jel tebi firefox/chrome radi smooth ili imas lagova i ostalih bezvezarija?
<nkls> jel razmisljas ili nesto radis?
<Atlantic777> nemam, ali mislim da znam na šta misliš
<Atlantic777> ja stalno nešto radim :/
<nkls> ok, jel bi mi kasnije pomogao u vezi toga?
<Atlantic777> hajde, mada nemam neku ideju osim toga da ti je slab hw
<nkls> hw=hardware?
<nkls> ok, eto mene za nekih 8min.
<nkls> da zamenim samo ovo.
<nkls> Atlantic777:
<nkls> zamenio sam i radi sve kao da nisam nista dirao
<Atlantic777> kao Å¡to rekoh...
<nkls> osim sto mi u onom panelu umesto 128mb sada pise 250mb
<nkls> ja koristim 173 drajver da li mogu neki noviji?
<nkls> ili je taj samo za 10.04 ubuntu lucid?
<nkls> hoces sada da pricamo o smooth firefox-u i chrome?
<nkls> hm, jel si tu?
<Atlantic777> e ne znam, to sa drajverima za nvidia se ne razumem baš najbolje
<Atlantic777> ne pamtim te njihove verzije
<nkls> aha. ok
<nkls> nego.. kako tebi radi firefox i chrome?
<nkls> da li imas problema kada skrolujes po stranicama i ne ide glatko?
<nkls> secka ili laguje
<nkls> kod mene je to slucaj :(
<Atlantic777> ne, nemam problema
<Atlantic777> isključi smooth scrolling, za početak
<nkls> gde se to iskljucuje?
<nkls> btw, ja bih voleo da je smooth, glatko
<nkls> Atlantic777: poz, vidim da si u poslu.
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> LAMP - dva www : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lamp-dva-www
<PendullaSRB> ej to je problem sa grafickim drajverom
<PendullaSRB> imao sam isti problem kada sam instalirao xubuntu
<PendullaSRB> updaetuj ubuntu i drajvere
<PendullaSRB> vise  puta i proradice
<PendullaSRB> a on nije tu...
<PendullaSRB> :D
<PendullaSRB> Atlantic777: nemas pojma :D
<PendullaSRB> sala mala...
<Atlantic777> ma da, nemam pojma ja pojma. :)
<PendullaSRB> ovde tiho...
<TildaTurn> u glavnom :)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> nanostation loco m5 i TP-LINK WR740N ruter : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nanostation-loco-m5-i-tp-link-wr740n-ruter
#ubuntu-rs 2012-09-01
<fogmaker> Ako imaš vremena, u šta sumljam, samo mu pošalji pismo sa pitanjem ima li na čemu da kontroliše ePUB
<fogmaker> Ostalo ćemo se on i ja dogovoriti
<fogmaker> ili ja i marw ako promis ne može
<fogmaker> Pardon, pogrešan kanal. Zanemarite predhodne linije
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> brasero - iso fajl : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-brasero-iso-fajl
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] brasero - iso fajl : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-brasero-iso-fajl
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] brasero - iso fajl : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-brasero-iso-fajl
#ubuntu-rs 2012-09-02
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> gnomebuntu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-gnomebuntu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Prodajem crno kuciste : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-prodajem-crno-kuciste
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Који ОС на старом рачунару? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-koji-os-na-starom-racunaru
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> dali je potrban update? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-dali-je-potrban-update
#ubuntu-rs 2013-08-26
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Анти ДДос : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-anti-ddos
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> scaner : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-scaner
<holden> Nickserv identity holden
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Otvaranje aplikacija automatski u terminalu??? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-otvaranje-aplikacija-automatski-u-terminalu
#ubuntu-rs 2013-08-27
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa butovanjem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-butovanjem
<promis> Kostic: yo!
<Kostic> promis: чао. Шта се ради?
<promis> evo, pravim neki DVD
<promis> hteo sam da te pitam nešto
<promis> ako imaš vremena da se bakćeš malo sa pitonom
<Kostic> питај.
<Kostic> Шта је потребно?
<promis> treba mi kod za pitona, ako to u opšte čist piton, da se mapira 0-127 vrednosti na 0-1 32bitfloat logaritamski, plus sa promenjivom rezolucijom
<promis> :D
<promis> objasniću ti primerom
<promis> ako budem našao primer ovde
<promis> vidiš ovo http://non.tuxfamily.org/wiki/UsingMidiWithNon
<Kostic> Oк. Само нађи неки не-слешдотовски пример са аутомобилима. xD
<Kostic> Видим.
<promis> to je kontrolni skript za program mididings
<Kostic> Ок.
<Kostic> Теби треба то исто за други програм?
<promis> ja sad ne znam kako tačno radi taj mididings, kao da je to neki piton program
<promis> ne treba mi za njega
<promis> samo da se promeni matematika
<Kostic> Ламбде...
<promis> Å¡ta se radi u tom pravilu. MIDI poruke koje imaju uvek vrednost od 0-127 treba prebaciti u 0-1 float
<promis> i koliko sam shvatio njemu je skaliranje linearno, tj delio je sa 127
<promis> a ja bi da skaliranje bude logaritamski
<promis> plus bi razdvojio delove opsega da reaguju drukčije
<Kostic> #Non-mixer uses values from 0.0 to 1.0. Therfore you have to divide by 127
<promis> pazi, ja sad ne znam koliko decimala koristi NON
<promis> ne verujem da je samo jedna decimala
<promis> jer to je onda samo 10 vrednosti
<promis> OSC ga kontroliše, a on koristi 32bit float
<Kostic> Ово што ти мени причаш је тежак музичарски линго...
<promis> ma jok, to je samo matematika
<Kostic> Значи, већина контролера користи МИДИ протокол иако је застарео. Ова скрипт се користи за претварање МИДИ-ја у неки ОСЦ?
<promis> da
<promis> koliko vidim, treba samo ovo da se izmeni lambda ev: ev.value / 127.0
<Kostic> Open sound contorler
<promis> da to bude logaritamski
<promis> i ako može da se dodaju opsezi
<Kostic> Проблем је што никада нисам радио са ламбдама те морам да поново прочитам и да визуализујем шта желиш да урадим.
<promis> ja ni neznam Å¡ta su te lambde
<Kostic> middings и middings.extra.osc се налазе у подразумеваној Пајтон библиотеци која долази са интерпретером или се инсталирају накнадно?
<promis> poseban program
<promis> instalira se naknadno
<Kostic> >>> import middings
<Kostic> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Kostic>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
<Kostic> ImportError: No module named middings
<Kostic> Да... Видим.
<Kostic> marko@skynet:~$ apt-cache search middings
<Kostic> marko@skynet:~$
<promis> mididings
<Kostic> А ни apt-file search не помаже.
<promis> imaš kucačku
<Kostic> Аха
<Kostic> marko@skynet:~$ apt-file search middings
<Kostic> marko@skynet:~$ apt-cache search mididings
<Kostic> mididings - MIDI router and processor based on Python
<Kostic> mididings-doc - mididings Documentation
<Kostic> python-mididings - MIDI routing library for Python
<Kostic> Видим.
<promis> samo apt-get install
<Kostic> Сада сам на послу тако да немам баш времена. :D Инсталираћу касније. Чек да схватим прво.
<Kostic> Скрипт је класична јуникс алатка? Улаз је порт 7587 где долази МИДИ а он претапа у ОСЦ?
<Kostic> Заправо, објасни ми како тренутно користиш скрипт. Прикопчаш инструмент...
<promis> skipt je kontrolna definicija za mididings
<promis> pokrenem da kao što piše na stranici: mididings -f skript.py
<promis> nakon toga on ostaje upaljen i otvori jedan MIDI port
<promis> koji samo sluša MIDI poruke
<promis> sve što mu dođe u taj MIDI port on obradi kako mu skript kaže
<promis> kokretno, ovaj skript definiše, da MIDI CC 16 poruke, koje su u vrednosti 0-127 pretvori u OSC jezik i pošalje na OSC port
<promis> tj, ne jezik nego protokol
<promis> ovo CC 16 razumi kao kanal, adresa sa MIDI strane
<promis> odnosno skript definiše i konkretnu destinaciju gde te skalirane 128 vrednosti treba da stignu
<promis> dakle, samo se Å¡alju i primaju brojevi
<promis> primaš 0-127 broja, skaliraš ih na 0-1 float
<promis> što mu dođe da jedan MIDI broj vredi 0.007874016
<promis> hm, Å¡to i nije tako mnogo
<Kostic> Ок. Ова скрипт већ то ради. Прими МИДИ број и претвори га у ОСЦ број тј. протокол?
<promis> da
<Kostic> Ти хоћеш да скрипт буде мало флексибилнији?
<promis> da skaliranje bude za početak loagritamsko
<promis> a posle i da se odrede zone koje bi imale različito sakliranje
<Kostic> Предвече када будем имао мало више времена ћу те пинговати.
<promis> okej
<Kostic> promis: Да изменимо скрипту тако да постоје променљиве окружења (као нпр. виртуелне датотеке унутар /env директоријума на Плану 9) које би скрипт читао сваке милисекунде и које би мењале понашање скрипте. Тј., преко тих $ПРОМЕНЉИВИХ бисмо подешавали да ли је
<Kostic>  скалирање линеарно или логаритамско и опсеге где бисмо одређивали одакле докле се врши посебно скалирање. Онда би могао да подешаваш понашање скрипта тако што би echo блаблабла > ./контролна_променљива или би користио неки Јава-скрипт ГКТ+3 графички пр
<Kostic> ограм са клизачима који би штампао у те променљиве подешавања?
<promis> ne znam da li je moguće da se u jednom trenutku menja definicija poslata mididings, tj. da mu se menja definicija u toku vremena. Taj proces ne sme da se prekida, a ne znam da li on može da bude interaktivan
<promis> ono što sam mislio, da ako može da se napravi piton/matematički izraz da se određeni opsezi, npr 0-2 u MIDI zahvati veće parče OSC dela npr 0-0.4 a ostatak 3-127 da se rasporedi logaritamski na opseg 0.4-1
<promis> ili da se napravi prozivoljna funkcija (kriva) pa sa se skaliranje vrši po njoj
<promis> Kostic: npr. ovako http://www.dodaj.rs/f/2F/c8/3nuPbP2H/kriva.jpg
<promis> mada, sad kad je vidim, možda čista logaritamska bi bila dovoljna
<promis> konkretan izgled krive bi morao da testiram, da vidim koji najviše odgovara
<promis> ali bih krenuo prvo od čiste logaritamske
<promis> recimo ni ova nije loša http://www.thecalculuspage.com/images/exponentialfunctionsgif.gif
<promis> Da, ove eksponencijalne nisu loše http://intmstat.com/differentiation-transcendental/deriv-ex2.gif
<promis> bitno je da dole bude veći korak, a gore manji. Tj, dole ređa, a gore gušća
<brok> pozdrav ekipo
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu 12.04 smrzava : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-12-04-smrzava
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Update manager problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-update-manager-problem--17902
#ubuntu-rs 2013-08-28
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Ubuntu 12.04 smrzava : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-ubuntu-12-04-smrzava
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Update manager problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-update-manager-problem--17902
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Update manager problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-update-manager-problem--17902
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Tutorial za podešavanje : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-tutorial-za-podesavanje
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa slusalicama - Ubuntu 13.04 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-slusalicama-ubuntu-13-04
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Vidalia неће да покрене Tor : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-vidalia-nece-da-pokrene-tor
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Skener Mustek BearPaw 1200CU Plus : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-skener-mustek-bearpaw-1200cu-plus
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Dodavanje web kamere : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-dodavanje-web-kamere
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Dodavanje web kamere : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-dodavanje-web-kamere
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Dodavanje web kamere : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-dodavanje-web-kamere
#ubuntu-rs 2013-08-29
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Панели за веб хостинг : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-paneli-za-veb-hosting
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Slučajno isključih grafiku : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-slucajno-iskljucih-grafiku
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> "Å tucanje" zvuka : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-stucanje-zvuka
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> USB fles problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-usb-fles-problem
#ubuntu-rs 2013-08-30
<nikolam> oce bude direktan prenos iz Vrbasa? :P
<alexa> Ljudi, imam problem sa zvukom
<alexa> tih je
<alexa> kad pojačam na 150 %, čuje se jedva preko slušalica. Probao s raznim slušalicama, isto je
<alexa> Radilo je nekad
<alexa> onda sam prešao na HDMI
<alexa> i radilo je
<alexa> ali se sad vratio na staro, i neće
<alexa> Å¡ta da radim?
<joostvb> ništa
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Koliko je potrošeno inerneta u ADSL-u : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-koliko-je-potroseno-inerneta-u-adsl-u
#ubuntu-rs 2013-08-31
<joostvb> добро јутро a sve
<promis> Kostic: jel si tu?
<holden87> Å ta se radi!
<nikolam> koji News/Usenet server koristite , ako ste koristili..
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> обртање боја у претраживачу : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-obrtanje-boja-u-pretrazivacu
<dragan99> treba mi neki stres test program za debian - ubuntu ako ima GUI verzija
<Ja> dovro vam veče
<Ja> može jedno pitanjece?
<Ja> vezano je za debian i youtub (flash), pa ako ima neko raspoložen??
<Ja> niko?
<maletaski> reci Ja
<Ja> hvala puno
<Ja> instalirao debian, kodeke, flash ... ali ne mogu da pustim youtube
<maletaski> neće uopšte?
<Ja> ne
<maletaski> huh
<maletaski> koji pregledač?
<maletaski> jel firefox
<Ja> inače nije htelo da radi na dosta distribucija
<maletaski> znam i mene muči flash
<Ja> iceweasel
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> ček ondak
<maletaski> Icy_blue, aj pomagaj :P
<Icy_blue> tu sam
<Icy_blue> gde gori?
<maletaski> ona je isto na debianu
<Ja> u pitanju je stara mašina i grafika
<Ja> radeon 9200
<Icy_blue> ata?
<Icy_blue> aha..
<Icy_blue> Å¡ta je problem?
<maletaski> flash na debianu i iceweaselu
<Icy_blue> jesi imao ff pre toga?
<Ja> ne
<Icy_blue> odakle si instalirao flash?
<Ja> uh
<maletaski> meni neće ni adobe flash
<Icy_blue> kod mene baš adobe radi, zato pitam
<maletaski> a ni chromov peperflash
<Ja> repo, terminal
<maletaski> oba trokiraju
<maletaski> koji repo
<maletaski> moraš malo detaljnije
<Icy_blue> ja jesi tu?
<Ja> ako se ne varam .. deb ftp://ftp.deb-multimedia.org/ wheezy main non-free
<Icy_blue> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<Icy_blue> izabereš .tar.gz
<Icy_blue> i download i čuvaš kod sebe
<ja> puće mi net :(
<Icy_blue> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<Icy_blue> otvori ovo i reci mi da li ti radi flash?
<Icy_blue> ako može to malo brže imam još neke stvari da rešavam na drugoj strani
<maletaski> aj ln narode odo spavam
<Icy_blue> ln Sale
<ja> hmm, jednu mi otrvorio drugu ne
<Icy_blue> ok, jesi li instalirao gnash možda?
<ja> ne
<Icy_blue> open source flash?
<ja> ne
<Icy_blue> ok..
<Icy_blue> skini ovaj flash sa linka Å¡to sam ti dala
<Icy_blue> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<Icy_blue> izaberi dole .tar.gz
<Icy_blue> sačuvaj kod sebe
<ja> ok, hvala ti puuuuno
<Icy_blue> znaš kako to da instaliraš?
<ja> mislim da znam
<Icy_blue> možeš i sa apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Icy_blue> to je isti taj flash
<Icy_blue> ima ga u debian repou
<Icy_blue> http://packages.debian.org/wheezy/flashplugin-nonfree
<Icy_blue> samo u sources.list treba ubaciti i contrib
<Icy_blue> i imaćeš ga i u synaptic-u
<Icy_blue> konkretno  deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ wheezy main contrib non-free
<ja> mislim da već imam najnoviji fles
<Icy_blue> tu možda imaš samo main, pa samo treba dodati contrib
<Icy_blue> onda rebootuj, logout..
<ja> samo tako ubacim  na listu?
<Icy_blue> da
<ja> ok
<Icy_blue> u sources.list ako imaš i i security.debian.org, tamo isto
<Icy_blue> i onda apt-get update; apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ja> lashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Icy_blue> ok, imaš najnoviji flash
<Icy_blue> da nemaš neki flash blocker add-on ?
<ja> ne
<ja> na retko kojoj distribuciji mi radi
<ja> 10-ak sam isnalirao
<ja> *t
<Icy_blue> Å¡ta si instalirao 10-ak ?
<ja> raznih linuxa
<Icy_blue> a jesi li restartovao iceweasel ?
<Icy_blue> posle instalacije flasha?
<ja> npr, na puppy radi bez problema
<Icy_blue> ubio proces itd?
<ja> jesam
<Icy_blue> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<Icy_blue> probaj opet ovde
<Icy_blue> i reci mi da li radi?
<ja> onu vecu mi otvori, ali ne i onu manju
<Icy_blue> šta ti piše u manjoj?
<Icy_blue> ako piše nešto?
<ja> na ice ništa..
<ja> a na  chromium....
<ja> couldnot load plugin
<ja> *couldnt
<ja> a na ice nema ništa samo belo
<Icy_blue> ok, aj još ovo
<Icy_blue> pogasi i iceweasel i chromium
<Icy_blue> i pokreni bilo koji od njih iz terminala
<ja> ček da pređem na xchat
<Icy_blue> i ako je ispis duži od 3 reda koristi http://goo.gl/ixcN9 da pastuješ ispis
<Icy_blue> ok, hajde
<ja_> evo me
<Icy_blue> [22:58:51] <Icy_blue> pogasi i iceweasel i chromium
<Icy_blue> [22:58:57] <Icy_blue> i pokreni bilo koji od njih iz terminala
<Icy_blue> [22:59:18] <Icy_blue> i ako je ispis duži od 3 reda koristi http://goo.gl/ixcN9 da pastuješ ispis
<Icy_blue> gledaj koju grešku prijavljuje u terminalu
<ja_> kao da pokrenem?
<ja_> :S
<Icy_blue> otvoriš terminal i kucaš icewasel
<Icy_blue> i enter..
<ja_> ###!!! [Parent][RPCChannel] Error: Channel error: cannot send/recv
<z0ran> Icy_blue, pa gde si druze...jel dolazis ma balccom
<Icy_blue> zox drugarju :))))
<Icy_blue> ne smem da obećam, nadam se
<z0ran> na* :))
<z0ran> cekam te tamo ;)
<Icy_blue> deal :)
<Icy_blue> ja
<z0ran> ;)
<Icy_blue> o bože.. ne znam kako da mu pomognem kada se ne snalazi :(
<z0ran> u cemu je problem
<ja_> ma ok, ako ti je smor probacu da se snadjem
<ja_> hvala ti i na ovome
<z0ran> ja_, koje je problrm
<z0ran> problem"
<Icy_blue> ma nije problem
<Icy_blue> nego moraš to malo brže samo
<ja_> ne radi flash
<Icy_blue> na drugoj strani imam kernel panic
<Icy_blue> ja_ ispis iz terminala, to što hoćeš da kopiraš
<Icy_blue> pastuj na ovom linku
<Icy_blue> http://goo.gl/ixcN9
<Icy_blue> i kada pastuješ kopiraj link ovde da pogledam
<Icy_blue> ok?
<ja_> koji ispis_
<Icy_blue> ok, idemo iz početka..
<Icy_blue> pokreneš iz terminala iceweasel ← to ti je komanda za pokretanje browsera
<ja_> ok
<Icy_blue> i onda gledaj šta piše u terminalu kada se pokrene
<Icy_blue> i koju grešku ti prijavljuje
<ja_> ok
<ja_> napisao sam
<Icy_blue> TO kopiraj i pastuj na gore pomenuti link :)
<ja_> ###!!! [Parent][RPCChannel] Error: Channel error: cannot send/recv
<ja_> samo ovo puta 3
<ja_> verovatno su mi otvorena 3 taba sa flsh
<ja_> *a
<ja_> vidim da neki preporu;uju da instaliram stariju verziju flash-a
<Icy_blue> aham, nije prihvatio plugin
<Icy_blue> to je to..
<z0ran> cekaj bre, koju verziju kojeg os-a vozis
<Icy_blue> debian weezy
<ja_> debian
<z0ran> i nece flush...jel tako
<ja_> da
<z0ran> otvori prazan tab i ukucaj "about:plugin" bez navodnika
<Icy_blue> prazan tab u browseru
<z0ran> da
<Icy_blue> i kucaš gore u polju gde kucaš inače adresu
<Icy_blue> Zox inače je prešao na iceweasel
<Icy_blue> i zeza ga flash, kod mene radi, isto na debian weezy
<ja_> The address isn't valid
<Icy_blue> kod njega neće
<z0ran> pa ok, neka ukuca to u prazan tab
<Icy_blue> bez navodnika
<ja_> da
<ja_> kucao
<z0ran> plugins mozda
<z0ran> s na kraju
<ja_> Path: /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<ja_> Version: 11,2,202,297
<ja_> State: Enabled
<ja_> Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<z0ran> pa imas ga
<ja_> application/x-shockwave-flash	Shockwave Flash	swf
<ja_> application/futuresplash	FutureSplash Player	spl
<z0ran> dakle imas instaliran flush
<ja_> pa imam ali neće
<ja_> :D
<Icy_blue> hoće
<z0ran> objasni malo sta nece
<Icy_blue> na onom linku ti radi
<z0ran> ne razumem
<Icy_blue> a pitala sam te za flash blocker ili nešto slično
<Icy_blue> jer oni blokiraju po defaultu html5
<ja_> jesi, nemam ništa
<Icy_blue> pa kako onda tamo radi na you tube ne radi?
<z0ran> ja_, sta nemas nista...ne govoris nam nista
<ja_> i tamo polovično radi
<Icy_blue> polovično?
<z0ran> pokreni ga iz console
<ja_> nemam instalirane blokere
<Icy_blue> Zox iz konzole kaže da je flash mrtav
<Icy_blue> zatvara mu komunikacioni kanal
<ja_> kad ga pokrenem iz konzole...
<ja_> ###!!! [Parent][RPCChannel] Error: Channel error: cannot send/recv
<z0ran> iceweasel ukucaj i posle probaj youtube ili sta god i pastuij iz console sta kaze
<z0ran> a kao root
<ja_> samo ovo
<ja_> ###!!! [Parent][RPCChannel] Error: Channel error: cannot send/recv
<ja_>  hmm, ne znam da li će da se pokrene kao root
<ja_> ček da probam
<Icy_blue> probaj
<Icy_blue> daj mi usput samo ispis cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<z0ran> koja ti je graficka
<Icy_blue> ako imaš sse2 ?
<Icy_blue> Zox radeon 9250
<ja_> isto
<Icy_blue> da, nema to veze
<Icy_blue> daj mi ispis one komande gore
<Icy_blue> da vidimo koji ti je procesor
<z0ran> kako si instalirao flush
<z0ran> apt-get ili
<ja_> da
<z0ran> mozda je neki bug
<Icy_blue> isti je sistem, ista verzija browsera
<Icy_blue> kod mene radi, kod njega ne radi
<Icy_blue> ja_ dakle ovako, uradi cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<Icy_blue> ako kao izlaz ne dobiješ ništa, znači da je stariji procesor i samim tim ti novi flash neće raditi
<Icy_blue> e onda trebaš naći neki stariji, koji će raditi..
<Icy_blue> toliko od mene
<ja_> nema ništa
<ja_> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<ja_> ne ispisuje ništa
<Icy_blue> nemaš sse2
<Icy_blue> znam
<Icy_blue> negde bi trebao naći stariju verziju flasha
<ja_> da, to moram da probam, kažu da je nekima pomoglo
<Icy_blue> tu je problem Å¡to ni ti stariji ne rade najbolje, ali za taj procesor bolji nema
<z0ran> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=620647
<lubotu3> Mozilla bug 620647 in IPC "plugin-container crashes after channel error" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ja_> da ne veruješ da ne mogu da nađem linux na kome rade 3 osnovne stvari
<z0ran> po meni je bug
<z0ran> si probao chromium
<ja_> jesam
<z0ran> i isto
<ja_> da
<z0ran> jbg
<ja_> malo pre probao FF na puppy i radi savršeno
<z0ran> aha
<ja_> ali me tamo zeza VLC
<Icy_blue> pa ako ti radi ff
<Icy_blue> skini ga sa mint repoa
<Icy_blue> šta drugo da ti kažem
<Icy_blue> ja sam vozila mintov ff do skoro, ali je iceweasel novija verzija i flash je bolji
<Icy_blue> ali.. stari procesor.. ne može da pogura sve to
<ja_> ni zoutube nije više ono što je nekada bio  :D
<ja_> *y
<Icy_blue> ma taj flash je oduvek bio problem
<Icy_blue> ja_ možda pomogne .. http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/archived-flash-player-versions.html
<Icy_blue> pa pokušaj sa time
<ja_> ok
<Icy_blue> pretpostavljam da će neki 10.x raditi
<ja_> ništa, hvala vam puuuno na trudu  :))))))))
<ja_> i ja se nadam
<Icy_blue> molim i drugi put, dođi nam i ovako, kada nema problema :)
<ja_> hoću :D
<cigara> ima li koga zaludnog programera u ovo doba? :)
<Atlantic777> ima, ima :)
<Atlantic777> nažalost nisam u kafani :D
<cigara> :D
<cigara> jesi imao iskustva sa firefox os programiranjem?
<Atlantic777> Ne baš. :)
<Atlantic777> Već sam bio u obavezama do guše kada je to postalo aktuelno.
<Atlantic777> Imaš neki konkretan problem?
<cigara> pa da, kvalitet dokumentacije za gorenavedeno.. -.-
<cigara> poznaješ javascript?
<Atlantic777> Recimo...
<cigara> cilj mi je da Å¡aljem i parsiram ussd, e ali tu stvari prestaju da budu ok..
<cigara> jer navodno pozivam metod navigator.mozMobileConnection.sendMMI(nekiMMIkod);
<cigara> ali pre toga bi trebalo da postavim osluškivač na ussdreceived događaj, tj da event handleru dodelim kao neku funkciju za koju ne postoji definicija na mozilinom sajtu, tako da ne kapiram kako ovo funkcioniše..
<Atlantic777> Ne poznajem uopšte taj API da bih mogao da ti pomognem.
<Atlantic777> A taj osluškivač meni zvuči kao callback.
<Atlantic777> siguran si da kao argument ne treba da proslediš funkciju?
<cigara> pa i jeste callback, ali ne prosleđujem f-ju već ovako nešto bi to trebalo da izgleda:
<cigara> navigator.mozMobileConnection.onussdreceived = mojaFunkcija;
<cigara> pa dole definišem tu funkciju koja ima svoj potpis, jedino je ja imenujem
<cigara> i čini mi se da je jedini argument koji ona prima object ussd ali ne znam šta se smešta u njega da bih mogao da parsiram, čak nisam ni siguran da li je sve tako kako izgleda, jer im je api preslabo dokumentovan..
<cigara> a nemam trenutno uređaj da bih se igrao i isprobavao..
#ubuntu-rs 2013-09-01
<cigara> videću ovih dana, odoh da probam da spavam.. možda će mi se u snu javiti
<ja> z0ran, samo da javim da sam namestio flash
<z0ran> ja, gde je bilo zapelo
<ja> kod novog flasha.
<ja> morao sam da instaliram flash 10.0 da bi radilo
<ja> tj, neku od starijih verzija
<z0ran> ok...bitno je sad da radi ;)
<ja> da
<ja> :D
<ja> hvala još jednom na trudu
<z0ran> ma opusteno...bitno je da radi :)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Program za pravljenje matematičkog izraza na osnovu grafika : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-program-za-pravljenje-matematickog-izraza-na-osnovu-grafika
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Zanimljivosti... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-zanimljivosti
<alexa> Da li je se sme direktno prevoditi sa Engleskog Ubuntu Wikija i postavljati na srpski Ubuntu Wiki?
<Atlantic777> naravno da sme
<Atlantic777> samo ostavi negde odakle si Å¡ta i kada preveo
<alexa> neću to raditi, samo pitam za nekad kasnije, kad to budem radio
<alexa> imam osećaj da se srpska ubuntu zajednica malo stišnjava
#ubuntu-rs 2014-08-25
<srbo> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/ Грешка у успостављању везе са базом података!?
<maletaski> da znamo za to radi se
<maletaski> biće uskoro dostupan
<srbo> ok:)
<lsbit> pozdrav ljudi, nov sam ovde, imam nekih problema sa debianom pa da vidim jel uredu ovde da pitam iako je ubuntu grupa
<lsbit> :)
<LordDVG> lsbit, postavi odmah pitanje, nemoj pitati da pitas
<lsbit> imam problem sa brightnessom tj sa nivoima osvetljenja
<lsbit> podrzano ih je samo 5 a trebalo bi dosta vise
<lsbit> model laptopa je lenovo thinpad e540
<lsbit> menjao sam neka podesavanja u /etc/default/grub
<lsbit> kako je savetovano na asc ubuntu
<lsbit> ali nisam resio problem do kraja
<lsbit> u pocetku je brightnes bio zabagovan skroz
<lsbit> a kad sam te parametre promenio
<lsbit> radi bolje ali ima samo 5 nivoa
<lsbit> i izgleda da je to zato sto se 2 put poziva komanda za inc/dec brighnessa
<lsbit> acpi_listen vraca kad pritisnem dugme za inc recimo
<lsbit> video/brightnessup BRTUP 00000086 00000000 K
<lsbit> video/brightnessup BRTUP 00000086 00000000
<lsbit> e zanima me kako da uklonim jedan poziv
<lsbit> jedan je valjda od acpi-a a drugi iz desktopa
<lsbit> i s obzirom da oba uticu dogadja se to da ustvari imam samo 5 nivoa
<lsbit> e sad me zanima kako da uklonim jedan?
<lsbit> ne znam jesi li imao iskustva sa slicnim problemom...
<lsbit> i ovo K me buni nisam siguran sta znaci dal je to iz kernela ili sta...
<lsbit> LordDVG mislis li da ce neko znati odg ko posecuje ovu grupu
<lsbit> da znam da dodjem sutra
<lsbit> ?
<LordDVG> tebi
<LordDVG> dvaput uzme shortcut i smanji/pojaca svetlost?
<LordDVG> ako mislis da neki menadzer u deskopu jos jednom odradi
<LordDVG> otidji u tty1 pa tamo pokusaj
<LordDVG> i provjeri da li ima 10 nivoa
<LordDVG> i koji desktop koristis?
<lsbit> xfce4
<LordDVG> aha
<lsbit> kako da koristim taj tty1
<LordDVG> ctrl+alt+f1
<LordDVG> otvori ti samo terminal
<LordDVG> a da se vratis u xorg okruzenje
<LordDVG> stisni
<LordDVG> ctrl+alt+f7
<LordDVG> ili f8
<LordDVG> pa pogledaj tamo da li imas 10 nivoa
<lsbit> jok
<lsbit> tu se nista ne desava
<LordDVG> hmm
<lsbit> tu pritiskanje brightness shortcuta ne deluje uopste
<LordDVG> ne znam ostao sam bez ideja
<LordDVG> pokusaj jos ovo kao root
<LordDVG> /etc/init.d/acpid stop
<LordDVG> pa vidi da li je ista bolje
<lsbit> a zasta je taj acpid ?
<lsbit> probacu
<lsbit> jok isti djavo
<LordDVG> ukratko
<LordDVG> odgovara na akcije kada npr stisnes power dugme
<LordDVG> na laptopu
<lsbit> nije pomoglo
#ubuntu-rs 2014-08-27
<Githzerai> uzdravlje
<Githzerai> tek da prijavim, problemi na serveru, rešava se trenutno
#ubuntu-rs 2014-08-28
<maletaski> TOPIC #ubuntu-rs OBAVEŠTENJE: sajt,forum i wiki trenutno nisu u funkciji zbog tehničkih problema sa srverom  u toku su radovi na otklanjanju problema
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: OBAVEŠTENJE: sajt,forum i wiki trenutno nisu u funkciji zbog tehničkih problema sa srverom  u toku su radovi na otklanjanju problema
#ubuntu-rs 2014-08-29
<profiler1982> Sta nam je sa forumom? Jel remont ili?
<Githzerai> server zajebava, pokušavamo da opravimo što pre
<srbo> maletaski, jope neradi?
<srbo> sta se desava?
<srbo> Luigi021,  bereta... je dobro njuskalo;) on bi imo dobar odgovor;)
<Githzerai> server zajebava, pokušavamo da utvrdimo šta je. Nazvno sve deluje isto kao i onda kad je radio, zašto je sad stao je misterija civilizacijska
 * srbo lugonsi smrde 
<srbo> aj odo dosta je
#ubuntu-rs 2014-08-31
<cvetan> #ubuntu
<profiler1982> Opet forum zeza...
<cvetan> jel moguce da forum opet ne radi? :S
#ubuntu-rs 2015-08-24
<LordShiva> sta ima
<LordShiva> o/ vladap
#ubuntu-rs 2015-08-25
<Marezz> pozz narode
#ubuntu-rs 2015-08-28
<leverquin_> pozdrav
<leverquin_> poslali me ovde jer sam pokvario ubuntu 14.04 u roku od 2h posle instalacije
<leverquin_> system settings mi je nestao
<leverquin_> probao sam da kucam u terminalu unity-control-center
<leverquin_> kaze nema i izbacilo mi komandu za instalaciju koja ne radi
#ubuntu-rs 2016-08-29
<podbagdalac> dobro jutro ima li koga?
#ubuntu-rs 2018-08-28
<vuk> moja kobila uzi malo mi suzi;)
<vuk> pomoz bog ljudi:)
<vuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xw8q8faVyNs
<vuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWb7arKr_kU
<vuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfxVEadhJGs
<vuk> odo dodo
<vuk> pamet mi se mutu
<vuk> mozak mi se muti*
<vuk> a mozak me izdaje
<vuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfxVEadhJGs
#ubuntu-rs 2018-08-30
<vuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPC1F5mObsI
<vuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3-5zCPYgkI
<vuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUjszbIlhZg
 * vuk 
<vuk> pomoz bog dungodung_ :)
<vuk> ja malo ucim i ganjam srpsku istoriju
<vuk> imam sesdeset godina
<vuk> citaosam knjige
<vuk> i sluso svoje djedove
<vuk> nepisanu istoriju
<vuk> Kapidjic kaze da su partizani osvojili Prozor na neretvi
<vuk> ali nije rekao da je to uradio uz pomoc Nemaca
<vuk> dungodun:  :)
<vuk> ti pises istoriju
<vuk> dali si ispravio ove lazi Jove Kapicica?
<vuk> kako Kapicic rece Crna Gora je unistila i napravila velike pokolje U Srbiji
<vuk> za vrama drugog svetskog rata
 * vuk ispade da su najvisi neprijatelji Srbije bili Crnogorci*
<vuk> izvini dungodun :)
<vuk> ti ipak pises istoriju
<vuk> ja sam bio naopako dete
<vuk> dali su mi odna komunisticke knjige
<vuk> ali ja sam bio naopako dete
<vuk> zeleo sam i da cujem i drudu stranu
<vuk> ne s mrznjom
<vuk> nego sam zeleo da cujem i istinu
<vuk> bez orijentisanisti u politickom smislu
<vuk> Ja kao deta sam znao istinu
<vuk> cinjenicko stanje
<vuk> bez opredeljenja
<vuk> aj ne zameri ili kako hoces
<vuk> ja sam provokator
<vuk> trazim zrtvu
 * vuk to mi je jedina mana;)
<vuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfFNKez9p9U
<vuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Q6PXIUgG08
<vuk> haha izvini dungodung
<vuk> nije vodje vreme za istoriju
 * vuk no se nadam da necu imati pristup ni vodje ubrzo
<vuk> ali to me najmanje brine No me vise raduje
<vuk> para mi nefali
<vuk> vratiti se mogu kad got pozelim
<vuk> ka i na sve kanale  de sam skartiran;(
<vuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5-dmGvAl  Soza Atlantic777
<vuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5-dmGvAlSo
<vuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmXFrzW_aUU
<vuk> odo dodo mozak  mi se muti a pamet me izdaje
#ubuntu-rs 2018-08-31
<kurjak> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A14ABmHqfjE
#ubuntu-rs 2020-08-25
<dacirijus> pozdrav,ima li koga?
